# StreetLow Magazine's 2007 Super Carshow



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS *will be there


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

This is going to be THE car show of the year!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

This is going to be the show we all have been waiting for. You don't want to miss this one!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2007, 09:02 PM~8049895
> *SOCIOS will be there
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

rain or shine we'll be there, what about KEEK da SNEEK? :uh:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

DUKE'S NO.CAL WILL BE THERE YOU COULD COUNT ON IT!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*Rollerz Only will be in da house..... *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TRU GAMERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 5 2007, 11:46 PM~8050217
> *This is going to be the show we all have been waiting for. You don't want to miss this one!
> *


only 2 shows i'm hitting up...LRM in Aug and this one in Sept....I'll be there 4 sure!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 5 2007, 09:17 PM~8050434
> *rain or shine we'll be there, what about KEEK da SNEEK? :uh:
> *


You mean Keek da Feen!!! He ain't there unless he shows up on his own, we ain't inviting him. He never shows up, even when we pay him! So Chale con eso! But OG Brenton Wood will be there for sure. So time for them babydolls to get all flossed up!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 6 2007, 11:11 AM~8053081
> *You mean Keek da Feen!!! He ain't there unless he shows up on his own, we ain't inviting him. He never shows up, even when we pay him! So Chale con eso! But OG Brenton Wood will be there for sure. So time for them babydolls to get all flossed up!
> *


WILL STREETSTARS DVD BE THERE?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Is there gonna be a hopp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 6 2007, 12:09 PM~8053436
> *Is there gonna be a hopp :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MAKE SURE YOUR TRUCK SHOWS UP THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

X


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Jun 5 2007, 11:17 PM~8050717
> *
> 
> 
> ...






where's da beef? :uh: :biggrin: 


c u there homie


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Are you ready?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 6 2007, 12:57 PM~8053775
> *Are you ready?
> *



WE'RE READY :biggrin: I NEED SOME MORE HATS!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 6 2007, 12:57 PM~8053775
> *Are you ready?
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there for sure .... :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 6 2007, 12:57 PM~8053775
> *Are you ready?
> *


i was born ready!! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2007, 09:02 PM~8049895
> *SOCIOS will be there
> *


I knew I couldn count on you to be there to harrass me in the morning


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 6 2007, 04:56 PM~8055377
> *I knew I couldn count on you to be there to harrass me in the morning
> *



you know how senoir citizens get :0 :biggrin: j/k el raider


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady+Jun 6 2007, 04:56 PM~8055377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya me chingastes :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2007, 12:23 PM~8066923
> *
> *





*only if she leans like a chola *:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jun 6 2007, 12:09 PM~8053436
> *Is there gonna be a hopp :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup SHARKSIDE KOS thanks to streetlow for the location. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 8 2007, 01:25 PM~8066947
> *only if she leans like a chola  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 6 2007, 05:56 PM~8055377
> *I knew I couldn count on you to be there to harrass me in the morning
> *



:yessad: And you act like you're the only one that gets harrassed


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 6 2007, 09:49 PM~8057305
> *para q le haces de pedo si te gusta :biggrin:
> ya me chingastes  :biggrin:
> *


u kno I love it :biggrin: if you're not there its like a huarache without tire tread on the bottom


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tru Gamers car & bike club will be there. :nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* REGAL KING * 

WILL BE IN DA HOUSE !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

LIKE JENN SAID....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl+Jun 8 2007, 10:59 PM~8070300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:uh: :uh: IS DA GOOD OR BAD?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8079924
> *LIKE JENN SAID....
> *


speaking of  are you gonna be there for tha sat. move in.... porque ya sabes..


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 08:39 AM~8081562
> *WHY U CRYING!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:  IS DA GOOD OR BAD?
> *


its good lol ok here's a better way of putting it.. its like menudo without the hominy.. si no estas.... haces falta.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jun 11 2007, 03:23 PM~8084117
> *its good lol ok here's a better way of putting it.. its like menudo without the hominy.. si no estas.... haces falta.
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i'll be there


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im in :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Jun 8 2007, 08:44 PM~8069557
> *yup SHARKSIDE KOS thanks to streetlow for the location. :thumbsup:
> *


so you guys ever gonna post rules on how the hop is gonna go or is it the same as streelow shows normal rules?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 14 2007, 09:50 PM~8108152
> *im in :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 15 2007, 08:15 AM~8109983
> *so you guys ever gonna post rules on how the hop is gonna go or is it the same as streelow shows normal rules?
> *


X2


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YA IN A MIN.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i will be there for sure, with expensive habit " the return"


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Hop rules and payout to posted soon.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 15 2007, 03:43 PM~8112709
> *i will be there for sure, with expensive habit " the return"
> *





q vo Bobby


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 27 2007, 12:38 PM~8187863
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 6 2007, 06:08 AM~8051294
> *only 2 shows i'm hitting up...LRM in Aug and this one in Sept....I'll be there 4 sure!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

will this show have more then 20 cars like the last one


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jun 27 2007, 08:06 PM~8191542
> *will this show have more then 20 cars like the last one
> *


yeah, its going to have more than 20 cars


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260

HOPE SOME OF THE STREET LOW FAMILY CAN ROLL BY....


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

There's a small show in Soledad tomorrow n Chole is going 2 b there in da dunk tank :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will b there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait until the show


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

just filled out the pre-reg...abouts to send it tommorow..so whats allowed..coolers? bqq pits? any of those things


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 3 2007, 11:35 PM~8231936
> *Cant wait until the show
> *



x2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 4 2007, 05:51 PM~8235578
> *just filled out the pre-reg...abouts to send it tommorow..so whats allowed..coolers? bqq pits? any of those things
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i will try to make it as well . my sons bday is on the 1st so i hope his party is as well :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 4 2007, 03:51 PM~8235578
> *just filled out the pre-reg...abouts to send it tommorow..so whats allowed..coolers? bqq pits? any of those things
> *


No BBQ pits, but collers are cool, you know the drill!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WHENS THE PRE-REG DEADLINE?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 5 2007, 02:51 PM~8240654
> *No BBQ pits, but collers are cool, you know the drill!
> *



BEER UNDER THE SODAS ? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 5 2007, 03:37 PM~8241817
> *BEER UNDER THE SODAS ? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 02:16 PM~8241630
> *WHENS THE PRE-REG DEADLINE?
> *



Aug 26th


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: street low girls


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

how bout those hop rules.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Chole


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

I'll probably get bitch slapped on this board, but fuck it. How exactly do you pronounce Chole's name?

Does it rhyme with Dole as in pineapples, or Mole like you order at the restaurant? Or is it pronounced 'Choleee' ?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Jul 7 2007, 05:04 AM~8252979
> *I'll probably get bitch slapped on this board, but fuck it. How exactly do you pronounce Chole's name?
> 
> Does it rhyme with Dole as in pineapples, or Mole like you order at the restaurant? Or is it pronounced  'Choleee' ?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THATS SOME OF THE FUNNIEST SHIT I READ IN A WHILE...AND TO TELL U THE TRUTH,YOU GOT ME THINKING TWICE ON HOW I SAY IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE THERE 4 SHO AFTER SEEING LAST YEAR ITS WORTH EVERY BIT OF THE $50 DOLLORS OF GAS. IF YOUR CLUB CANT MAKE IT YOU BETTER DRIVE THE FAMILY CAR SACRAMENTO CLUBS WILL BE CARRIVANING 4 SHO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 7 2007, 11:15 AM~8254129
> *NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE THERE 4 SHO AFTER SEEING LAST YEAR ITS WORTH EVERY BIT OF THE $50 DOLLORS OF GAS. IF YOUR CLUB CANT MAKE IT YOU BETTER DRIVE THE FAMILY CAR SACRAMENTO CLUBS WILL BE CARRIVANING 4 SHO
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

Midnighters will be there taking the truck trophies! Ant...Your cutty is looking clean!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

im still thinking about this one here not too sure if i want to go.





dta*97


import illusions


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 8 2007, 01:58 PM~8260066
> *im still thinking about this one here not too sure if i want to go.
> dta*97
> import illusions
> *




come on homie, it's going 2 b great


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Jul 7 2007, 11:25 AM~8254159
> *Midnighters will be there taking the truck trophies! Ant...Your cutty is looking clean!!!!!
> *


thanks :thumbsup: ill b there 4sho hit me up and ill take some pics of the ladies on ur trucks.ill have some girls there.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 8 2007, 09:02 PM~8262046
> *come on homie, it's going 2 b great
> *


will u have some food ready for me after :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 9 2007, 04:10 PM~8268578
> *will u have some food ready for me after  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



simon homie, we can go 2 La Costa on Santa Clara st


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@Jul 7 2007, 02:04 AM~8252979
> *I'll probably get bitch slapped on this board, but fuck it. How exactly do you pronounce Chole's name?
> 
> Does it rhyme with Dole as in pineapples, or Mole like you order at the restaurant? Or is it pronounced  'Choleee' ?
> *


lol MOLE it is!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you can but some ladies on my car too if you want :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 9 2007, 05:49 PM~8268448
> *thanks :thumbsup: ill b there 4sho hit me up and ill take some pics of the ladies on ur trucks.ill have some girls there.
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 16 2007, 02:11 PM~8320449
> *you can but some ladies on my car too if you want :biggrin:
> *


fa sho :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 9 2007, 03:49 PM~8268448
> *thanks :thumbsup: ill b there 4sho hit me up and ill take some pics of the ladies on ur trucks.ill have some girls there.
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jul 5 2007, 12:51 PM~8240654
> *No BBQ pits, but collers are cool, you know the drill!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 10 2007, 10:23 PM~8079924
> *LIKE JENN SAID....
> *


uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

T * T * T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Jul 17 2007, 02:14 PM~8329111
> *T * T * T
> *




wow were u been?


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

WUT'S UP GUY'S, IF YOUR DOWN FOR A DRIVE HERE'S THE BEST IN THE WEST
AND A/C ALL DAY LONG.[/COLOR


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 8 2007, 01:58 PM~8260066
> *im still thinking about this one here not too sure if i want to go.
> dta*97
> import illusions
> *


 LET ME HELP YOU DESIDE HERE ARE 2 OF THE GIRLS AT SHOW!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

AND BRENTON WOODS HIM SELF IS GOING TO BE HERE OR YOUR MONEY BACK!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish it wasnt on the same day.  This show is worth it though. I never miss a Streetlow Show. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any hop rules yet since the show is alittle more than a month away? or is it just normal streetlow rules?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> I wish it wasnt on the same day.  This show is worth it though. I never miss a Streetlow Show. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> IS YOUR TRYKE GONNA BE THERE???
> ...


----------



## Chente Locz (Jun 30, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine


NO A/C NEEDED IN THE NORTHERN CALI BREEZE! 
PLUS, STREETLOW SHOWS DON'T HAVE CHICAS SIGNING PICS....THEY GO ROUND HUGGIN N KISSIN' MOFO'S!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chente Locz_@Jul 21 2007, 07:01 PM~8360760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK IT OUT GENTE, I JUST GOT WORD TODAY THAT *"CHAGO'S DREAM"* IS COMING BACK HOME TO THE BAY FOR A VISIT.. :cheesy: 
SO THIS MEANS THE "SON OF MEXICO" WILL BE SHOWING *"CHAGO'S DREAM & EDDIE MY LOVE"* FOR THE FIRST TIME TOGETHER!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 23 2007, 11:25 PM~8376839
> *CHECK IT OUT GENTE, I JUST GOT WORD TODAY THAT "CHAGO'S DREAM" IS COMING BACK HOME TO THE BAY FOR A VISIT.. :cheesy:
> SO THIS MEANS THE "SON OF MEXICO" WILL BE SHOWING "CHAGO'S DREAM & EDDIE MY LOVE" FOR THE FIRST TIME TOGETHER!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 24 2007, 01:25 AM~8376839
> *CHECK IT OUT GENTE, I JUST GOT WORD TODAY THAT "CHAGO'S DREAM" IS COMING BACK HOME TO THE BAY FOR A VISIT.. :cheesy:
> SO THIS MEANS THE "SON OF MEXICO" WILL BE SHOWING "CHAGO'S DREAM & EDDIE MY LOVE" FOR THE FIRST TIME TOGETHER!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'M READY 4 THIS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8381298
> *I'M READY 4 THIS SHOW :biggrin:
> *



your ready for every show fokker


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 23 2007, 11:25 PM~8376839
> *CHECK IT OUT GENTE, I JUST GOT WORD TODAY THAT "CHAGO'S DREAM" IS COMING BACK HOME TO THE BAY FOR A VISIT.. :cheesy:
> SO THIS MEANS THE "SON OF MEXICO" WILL BE SHOWING "CHAGO'S DREAM & EDDIE MY LOVE" FOR THE FIRST TIME TOGETHER!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That's going to be off the hook! Can't wait!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will b there fo sho :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8381303
> *your ready for every show fokker
> *




a huevooooooooooooooooooo hey i did not c u in fresno?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

*It might be kinda cool to drive down to sd to rep the bay area*


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE WELL BE REPRESENTING WHERES THE SPOT WHERE EVERYONE IS STAYING WHAT MOTEL WHAT WILL BE JUMPING OFF SAT NIGHT HEY RICHIE WHAT MOTEL ARE YOU GONNA STAY AT I USE TO STAY AT MOTEL 6 BEHIND CHUCK E CHEESE ON TULLY BUT MY PEOPLE IN SANTA CLARA SAID THATS NOT A COOL SPOT ANY MORE IF ANY ONE KNOWS LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 3 2007, 11:35 PM~8231936
> *Cant wait until the show
> *


RICHIE WHERE YOU GONNA STAY FOR THE SAN JO SHOW TUF E NUF IN THE HOUSE


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

does anybody know of some hotels around the area where they are going to throw the show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> > I wish it wasnt on the same day.  This show is worth it though. I never miss a Streetlow Show. :biggrin:
> > *IS YOUR TRYKE GONNA BE THERE??? *
> >
> > THIS SHOW IS A MUST AND FO SHO WE BE THERE
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Jul 24 2007, 09:07 PM~8384209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


motel 6 down the road from the fairgrounds was cool no drama.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

shit wut ac I was in my booth sweating like a mofo, I think I lost like 10lbs  but I gain 20 lbs on Monday :biggrin: thanks to Carnales Unidos they let me chill wit them n kept me cool wit some drinks :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2007, 09:13 AM~8387035
> *shit wut ac I was in my booth sweating like a mofo, I think I lost like 10lbs    but I gain 20 lbs on Monday  :biggrin:  thanks to Carnales Unidos they let me chill wit them n kept me cool wit some drinks  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Jul 24 2007, 09:37 PM~8384483
> * It might be kinda cool to drive down to sd to rep the bay area
> *


*
COME DOWN IT WILL BE WORTH IT! BRENTON WOOD IS COMING DOWN!








*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

make sure you stop by our booth and check out the girls competeing in the Miss Big daddys Auto contest...... you will get to vote for the top five that i bring to the show.... voting starts monday so keep an eye out for the post :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jul 25 2007, 07:55 PM~8391329
> *COME DOWN IT WILL BE WORTH IT! BRENTON WOOD IS COMING DOWN!
> 
> 
> ...


not no more


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 26 2007, 03:22 PM~8398129
> *not no more
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

but we got a bad ass bay area rapper coming


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 21 2007, 12:02 PM~8358956
> *any hop rules yet since the show is alittle more than a month away? or is it just normal streetlow rules?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 26 2007, 02:26 PM~8398170
> *but we got a bad ass bay area rapper coming
> *


I SEE YOU FOUND OUT THE TRUTH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 26 2007, 02:22 PM~8398129
> *not no more
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
SORRY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 5 2007, 08:56 PM~8049867
> *
> *


YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP THE FALSE ADVERTISING ABOUT BRENTON WOOD!!!!!!!!
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 26 2007, 01:51 PM~8397823
> *make sure you stop by our booth and check out the girls competeing in the Miss Big daddys Auto contest...... you will get to vote for the top five that i bring to the show.... voting starts monday so keep an eye out for the post  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jul 26 2007, 05:05 PM~8399148
> *YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP THE FALSE ADVERTISING ABOUT BRENTON WOOD!!!!!!!!
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


he flaked on streetlow...fuck it he is a old fart already


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 26 2007, 05:03 PM~8399590
> *he flaked on streetlow...fuck it he is a old fart already
> *


ID RATHER LISTEN TO HIM THAN ALL THAT HYPHY BULLSHIT THOUGH.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

BLVD KINGS C.C. WILL BE THERE WITH OR WITHOUT BRENTON WOOD, BUT IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE HIM THERE.........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 26 2007, 05:08 PM~8399624
> *ID RATHER LISTEN TO HIM THAN ALL THAT HYPHY BULLSHIT THOUGH.
> *


X408


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 05:54 PM~8399971
> *X408
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 26 2007, 04:08 PM~8399624
> *ID RATHER LISTEN TO HIM THAN ALL THAT HYPHY BULLSHIT THOUGH.
> *



AMEN TO THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 26 2007, 04:08 PM~8399624
> *ID RATHER LISTEN TO HIM THAN ALL THAT HYPHY BULLSHIT THOUGH.
> *



And I would rather listen to Brenton Woods CD than him live.

It's all good, he gave us his word that he would be at our show in San Jo but flaked & didn't even let us know. We had to find out here on layitlow from that foolio the most hated. But like I said, its all good, were not tripping, things happen for a reason. We have some bigger name artist who we are talking to right now. We'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its not the end of the world guys. Remember its still a car show.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 25 2007, 01:10 AM~8385361
> *shit i was sitting by birds wagon all day bro. where were you hiding in the ac  :biggrin:
> we stayed at the motel 6 behind chuck e cheese last year no problems there
> motel 6 down the road from the fairgrounds was cool no drama.
> *


HEY TRU GAMERS DID ARE YOU GUYS GONNA PRE REGISTER MAN ITS GONNA BE A BITCH YOU GOT SAN MATEO ON THE 26 SAN JO ON THE 2ND LEMOORE ON THE 9TH MALAGA ON THE 8TH AND I THINK THERES ANOTHER LIL ONE SOMEWHERE IN THAT MIX THE SPOT SHOULD BE BIG E NUF TO NOT PRE REG BUT YOU NEVER KNOW THE FLYER DONT SAY NUTN BOUT PRE REG OR ENTRY TIME TAKE N THE SIX DUCE AND THE 3 WHEELER BIKE TUF E NUF FULL TIME REP'N


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jul 26 2007, 04:05 PM~8399148
> *YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP THE FALSE ADVERTISING ABOUT BRENTON WOOD!!!!!!!!
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider+Jul 26 2007, 06:36 PM~8400306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah pre-register is aug 26 for the streetlow show. we're planning on going to san mateo also and turn around and hit streetlows show. its been a busy year for us, but thats what its all about going out there and reppin' our club.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 26 2007, 06:36 PM~8400306
> *And I would rather listen to Brenton Woods CD than him live.
> 
> It's all good, he gave us his word that he would be at our show in San Jo but flaked & didn't even let us know. We had to find out here on layitlow from that foolio the most hated. But like I said, its all good, were not tripping, things happen for a reason. We have some bigger name artist who we are talking to right now. We'll keep everyone posted.
> *


FIRST I GOT TO GIVE YOU GUYS PROPS FOR YOUR MAGAZINE IT'S RAZA OWN AND THATS PROPER, SECOND YOU GUY'S DO HAVE SOME OF THE BEST MODELS
AROUND, THIRD I GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DO AND I GIVE IT TO YOU GUYS AT STREETLOW MAGAZINE!!!!!GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 06:31 PM~8400805
> *Its not the end of the world guys. Remember its still a car show.
> *


nah, something like that is not going to bring our show down. We wouldn't be where we are right now if we let the little things get us down. We just got E-40 to come out to the show to do his thing for the youngsters & were trying to hook up an old school/oldies perfromer for the O.G's. So like I said, things happen for a reason & always for the better.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jul 26 2007, 08:14 PM~8401943
> *GOOD LUCK
> *



thanks for being so concerned about us, it means alot!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 26 2007, 10:33 PM~8402652
> *nah, something like that is not going to bring our show down. We wouldn't be where we are right now if we let the little things get us down. We just got E-40 to come out to the show to do his thing for the youngsters & were trying to hook up an old school/oldies perfromer for the O.G's. So like I said, things happen for a reason &  always for the better.
> *


COOL SOMETHING FOR BOTH GENERATIONS. ALTHOUGH IM PART OF THE NEW GENERATION. I LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL BETTER


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HOP RULES FOR K.O.S. @ SANTA CLARA FAIRGOUNDS SEPT.2.2007

REG. FEES $45.00 PER CAR ALLOWS TWO PERSON ENTRY
THREE MAKES A CLASS
CLASSES; SINGLE PUMP ,DOUBLE PUMP & RADICAL

CASH PAY OUT TO ALL CLASSES-
1ST PLACE- $300.00
2ND PLACE $200.00
3RD PLACE - THANK YOU COME AGAIN.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOCK UP HEIGHT;
SINGLE PUMP- 32 INCHES MEASURED FROM BACK BUMPER TO GROUND..
DOUBLE PUMP- 35 INCHES FROM BACK BUMPER TO GROUND..
RADICAL- CAR MUST BE COMPLETE, FRONT BUMPER OPTIONAL

ALL HOPPERS MUST BE COMPLETE & DRIVEABLE,
IF ANY HOPPER IN ANY CATAGORIE GETS STUCK IN THE AIR IT WILL BE DISQUALIFIED!! 
TRUCK CLASS....THERE IS NONE :biggrin: 







KOS/SHARKSIDE C.C.
ANY QUESTION PLEASE CALL 408 747 7302 LEAVE A MESSAGE


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 24 2007, 12:25 AM~8376839
> *CHECK IT OUT GENTE, I JUST GOT WORD TODAY THAT "CHAGO'S DREAM" IS COMING BACK HOME TO THE BAY FOR A VISIT.. :cheesy:
> SO THIS MEANS THE "SON OF MEXICO" WILL BE SHOWING "CHAGO'S DREAM & EDDIE MY LOVE" FOR THE FIRST TIME TOGETHER!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cant wait !!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 06:18 AM~8404212
> *HOP RULES FOR K.O.S. @ SANTA CLARA FAIRGOUNDS SEPT.2.2007
> 
> REG. FEES $45.00 PER CAR ALLOWS TWO PERSON ENTRY
> ...


so trucks hop with cars like it's always been then right?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 27 2007, 08:03 PM~8409639
> *so trucks hop with cars like it's always been then right?
> *


no trucks @ all


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

TTT..... Little more than a month away! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2007, 10:13 AM~8387035
> *shit wut ac I was in my booth sweating like a mofo, I think I lost like 10lbs    but I gain 20 lbs on Monday  :biggrin:  thanks to Carnales Unidos they let me chill wit them n kept me cool wit some drinks  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!! Damnit..... I have to admit you did look a little flushed when I saw you. 
:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 27 2007, 07:03 PM~8409639
> *so trucks hop with cars like it's always been then right?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 23 2007, 10:25 PM~8376839
> *CHECK IT OUT GENTE, I JUST GOT WORD TODAY THAT "CHAGO'S DREAM" IS COMING BACK HOME TO THE BAY FOR A VISIT.. :cheesy:
> SO THIS MEANS THE "SON OF MEXICO" WILL BE SHOWING "CHAGO'S DREAM & EDDIE MY LOVE" FOR THE FIRST TIME TOGETHER!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


havent gone to a single SLM show this year....but im going to have to make this one manditory


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

NO CAR DANCE,TRUCK HOP,BED DANCE....  
ANY QUESTIONS THERE IS A NUMBER YOU COULD CALL :biggrin:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 12:36 PM~8419673
> *NO CAR DANCE,TRUCK HOP,BED DANCE....
> ANY QUESTIONS THERE IS A NUMBER YOU COULD CALL :biggrin:
> *



so it's not a real king of the streets then.

your rules your show but we know what's up.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 29 2007, 04:49 PM~8420281
> *so it's not a real king of the streets then.
> 
> your rules your show but we know what's up.
> *


SHARKSIDE CC MAKES THE RULES.. ...NEW YEAR NEW RULES :biggrin: 
IT WONT BE FAIR TO PUT A TRUCK AGAIST A CAR....YOU KNOW WHATS UP 
RULES ARE RULES

EARLY THIS YEAR R & S HAD THERE SHOW THEY LET YOU HOP W/ CARS.....NOW STREETLOW SHOW......KOS IS SHARKSIDE'S WE MAKE THE RULES


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so no elcos then too right?

so you're sayin a car can't beat a truck? 

i got beat by a nene and his regal this year in orange cove. 

things changed once the truck started hitting. 

if the trucks a no go then we'll still be there with a *car that hits*


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 02:54 PM~8420304
> *SHARKSIDE CC MAKES THE RULES.. ...NEW YEAR NEW RULES :biggrin:
> IT WONT BE FAIR TO PUT A TRUCK AGAIST A CAR....YOU KNOW WHATS UP
> RULES ARE RULES
> ...


like i said not really a king of the streets


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm seem like someone is butt hurt............ :roflmao: 
any questions you can call me.....  
kos is own by sharkside we make the rules


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 08:04 PM~8422390
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm seem like someone is butt hurt............ :roflmao:
> any questions you can call me.....
> kos is own by sharkside we make the rules
> *


like i said in the pm

seems like a bitch move changin the rules after i went to the streetlow san jose show to qualify for kos and took first.

something should have been said then if you had a problem with trucks hopping.

seems like you don't want a real hopper takin the prize money.

all good we'll bring something else out to take it  

seems like a real hopper should be talkin to me about hop rules though 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 29 2007, 09:28 PM~8422534
> *like i said in the pm
> 
> seems like a bitch move changin the rules after i went to the streetlow san jose show to qualify for kos and took first.
> ...


that was a r&s show.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Jul 29 2007, 08:38 PM~8422605
> *that was a r&s show.
> *


still a qualifying show for kos

or was all that qualifying stuff all talk to weed out hoppers


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

check out some hotties and vote for the one you like the best!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353566
top 5 will be at the show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 29 2007, 09:42 PM~8422655
> *still a qualifying show for kos
> 
> or was all that qualifying stuff all talk to weed out hoppers
> ...


after what happened last year why would we fuck with them?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340052


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 29 2007, 09:04 PM~8422390
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm seem like someone is butt hurt............ :roflmao:
> any questions you can call me.....
> kos is own by sharkside we make the rules
> *


I don't think you own KOS.... you may just have some comp very soon.... and it will include *all* hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

:nono: hno:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Jul 30 2007, 04:59 PM~8429124
> *I don't think you own KOS.... you may just have some comp very soon.... and it will include all hoppers  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:

IT STARTED WITH AZTLAN IMPERIALS CC HOSTING IT. BUT SINCE 95% OF SHARKSIDE CC IS OG AZTLAN IMPERIALS ... WE JUST KEPT IT ALIVE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 29 2007, 10:28 PM~8422534
> *like i said in the pm
> 
> seems like a bitch move changin the rules after i went to the streetlow san jose show to qualify for kos and took first.
> ...


***** you hopping a TRUCC! REAL HOPPERS is hopping Chevys,G-body's,town cars,etc,shit that hops and can hit the freeway!
I BEEN hopping LAC's since 99,aqnd the BIG "I" been putting it down since 76,hot cars that will serve a mutha fucca and still hit a blocc!

No matter what,fools are going to complain. Fucc it,cant make everyone happy!


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 30 2007, 08:46 PM~8431879
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> IT STARTED WITH AZTLAN IMPERIALS CC HOSTING IT. BUT SINCE 95% OF SHARKSIDE CC IS OG AZTLAN IMPERIALS ... WE JUST KEPT IT ALIVE.
> *


Very true... but when you are going to have a KOS maybe you should include all rides, not just cars. If you just have cars your not including all rides... I mean an elco is a truck too right? Is it a payout issue that you don't want to have too many classes? 

It's your show your rules but when you start weeding out real hoppers that take first at almost all the shows, how is that a KOS?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS N RAIDER NATION IS READY FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 30 2007, 10:14 PM~8433109
> ****** you hopping a TRUCC! REAL HOPPERS is hopping Chevys,G-body's,town cars,etc,shit that hops and can hit the freeway!
> I BEEN hopping LAC's since 99,aqnd the BIG "I" been putting it down since 76,hot cars that will serve a mutha fucca and still hit a blocc!
> 
> ...


So you're saying building a truck is easier than a car? If it was so easy then why aren't more people doing it? :0 

You trying to say that the dudes from Orange Cove, Hop Shop and everyone else that has a truck or elco hopper aren't REAL HOPPERS? :nono: 

Real hoppers hop what they want...I have a cutty, that is what I choose to hop. You have a caddy. We build what we like.  

If you're a "REAL HOPPER" then you already know that when you get to a certain point with a "REAL HOPPER", you can't drive it to every show. Local shows maybe, but when we go out to Oroville or Orange Cove it has to be trailered. But if you have a street hopper like me, you _can_ "*hit the freeway*" or" *the block*".


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2007, 09:07 AM~8436078
> *SOCIOS N RAIDER NATION IS READY FOR THIS SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 29 2007, 09:42 PM~8422655
> *still a qualifying show for kos
> 
> or was all that qualifying stuff all talk to weed out hoppers
> *














I guess these flyers were a mistake that was never taken care of. I guess you do not need to prequalify now. It should have been cleared up if it were not true. Especially when people kept asking and all they got were sarcastic responses.... not very professional. :scrutinize:

I posted this yesterday on the other KOS thread to prove my point but it was deleated...Y? :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Jul 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8437395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


this still going on.....prequalify we had nothing to do w/  


Andy should be calling up there today putting you guys in check  id called him this morning :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 29 2007, 05:11 PM~8420385
> *so no elcos then too right?
> 
> so you're sayin a car can't beat a truck?
> ...



There is a big difference from an El Camino hopping and a Mazda truck 

The El Camino comes with the same stock suspension as a Regal, Cutlass and Monte Carlo :nono: :dunno: 

Just because your truck is hitting 60"+ does not make it a Monster truck hopper :twak:

My Teams’ Mazda hit a 108" at the BLVD show back in 2002 on leaf springs in the rear uffin:


You need to do your home work on getting more inches and keep the Elco out of whining on here. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 31 2007, 01:46 PM~8437470
> *There is a big difference from an El Camino hopping and a Mazda truck
> 
> The El Camino comes with the same stock suspension as a Regal, Cutlass and Monte Carlo  :nono:  :dunno:
> ...


100% right same body as a g body  
my nigggggggggaaaaaaaaa
see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 31 2007, 12:40 PM~8437426
> *lol
> this still going on.....prequalify we had nothing to do  w/
> Andy should be calling up there today putting you guys in check  id called him this morning :biggrin:
> *


Sure...lol

I speak for myself not for the rest of my club, like most everyone here on LIL. If half the crap that came out of your mouth reflected on your club, then you probably wouldn't have turnout for KOS. :0 

Like I said, what I say doesn't speak for the rest of our chapters. I am speaking for my new North Bay chapter.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Jul 31 2007, 09:51 AM~8435966
> *Very true... but when you are going to have a KOS maybe you should include all rides, not just cars.  If you just have cars your not including all rides... I mean an elco is a truck too right?  Is it a payout issue that you don't want to have too many classes?
> 
> It's your show your rules but when you start weeding out real hoppers that take first at almost all the shows, how is that a KOS?
> *


its easy, we dont have a truck class. so no trucks.

we throw kos. we dont throw any other street low hop. street low is letting us have kos at their show so we can have somewhere to do it without being shut down by the pd. its to make it easier on everyone. there is no prequalify because we dont throw any other events leading up to kos. simple.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*its easy, we dont have a truck class. so no trucks.

we throw kos. we dont throw any other street low hop. street low is letting us have kos at their show so we can have somewhere to do it without being shut down by the pd. its to make it easier on everyone. there is no prequalify because we dont throw any other events leading up to kos. simple.*


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 31 2007, 12:46 PM~8437470
> *There is a big difference from an El Camino hopping and a Mazda truck
> 
> The El Camino comes with the same stock suspension as a Regal, Cutlass and Monte Carlo  :nono:  :dunno:
> ...


Same suspension yes... but still a truck.  

I don't see any _other_ car or truck single pumps from the bay hittin 60+ right now. Only the dudes further south or Vegas are getting the inches you're talking about.uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

if your so bent on having a truck class, hit up streetlow ask them to make a class for you. we dont and will not have a truck class. thats it.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

theres no point in arguing about trucks and cars. SHARKSIDE has spoke NO TRUCKS. just bring the car hopper you have and show everyone what it can do. sitting here arguing is not gonna change there minds.


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

A truck class would have been cool, but like the last few KOS trucks have hopped with cars. 

I'm done going back and forth... if we go we will just bring a car


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:11 PM~8437649
> *its easy, we dont have a truck class. so no trucks.
> 
> we throw kos. we dont throw any other street low hop. street low is letting us have kos at their show so we can have somewhere to do it without being shut down by the pd. its to make it easier on everyone. there is no prequalify because we dont throw any other events leading up to kos. simple.
> *


And there's also a KOS topic right :dunno:










:angel:
:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 31 2007, 01:23 PM~8437759
> *theres no point in arguing about trucks and cars. SHARKSIDE has spoke NO TRUCKS. just bring the car hopper you have and show everyone what it can do. sitting here arguing is not gonna change there minds.
> *





.....


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo SLM,
...what time do the gates open :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 31 2007, 01:44 PM~8437937
> *
> 
> .....
> ...




X2


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 31 2007, 12:40 PM~8437426
> *lol
> this still going on.....prequalify we had nothing to do  w/
> Andy should be calling up there today putting you guys in check  id called him this morning :biggrin:
> *



you got it all twisted homie..... 
we are all our own presidents, aint nobody puttin us on check...

maybe in some other clubs they do that, but not ours homie


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

FUCC,MAYBE THERE SHOULD BE A BED DANCE ALSO!!
ILL GO START BLOWING UP THE BALLONS!!!
:uh: 

All the bs aside,I hope this tuens out to be a great show.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 31 2007, 05:36 PM~8440227
> *FUCC,MAYBE THERE SHOULD BE A BED DANCE ALSO!!
> ILL GO START BLOWING UP THE BALLONS!!!
> :uh:
> ...



:0 RETURN OF THE Z-RACK :biggrin: :biggrin: 

YEAH HOPE EVERYONE JUST COMES OUT AND HAS A GOODTIME.


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 31 2007, 05:36 PM~8440227
> *FUCC,MAYBE THERE SHOULD BE A BED DANCE ALSO!!
> ILL GO START BLOWING UP THE BALLONS!!!
> :uh:
> ...


Bed Dance...dang now I know you didn't think I meant all that..lol.. :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 31 2007, 05:34 PM~8440205
> *you got it all twisted homie.....
> we are all our own presidents, aint nobody puttin us on check...
> 
> ...


wow didnt know the mother chapter had no say so.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 31 2007, 04:36 PM~8440227
> *FUCC,MAYBE THERE SHOULD BE A BED DANCE ALSO!!
> ILL GO START BLOWING UP THE BALLONS!!!
> :uh:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Jul 31 2007, 06:09 PM~8440475
> *wow didnt know the mother chapter had no say so.
> *


if it was about checkin anybody thats in your own club, there wouldnt be no other chapters...theres diffrent ways of sayin things, what we do is sit down and talk about stuff, not goin around checkin each other.. we are all grown men, not little kids... we sit down and bring everythin down to the table.. and if who ever dont like it, thats their problem.. the mother chapter says it all, but then every body has to agree....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jul 31 2007, 02:10 PM~8437636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

people seem to be missing the point about what i was saying. 
streetlow puts on shows every year and the rules have always been the same.
there was mention of having to qualify for their supershow in september and they went as far as to print that on their flyers.

when that happened nobody from the streetlow nor sharkside corrected it. sharkside went with it just like everyone else who read the flyer did even after this was brought up over and over. that's the time things should have been changed.
my problem is that if it's a streetlow show it should be streetlow rules. 
if they decide to change them next year then that's cool. 

this wasn't about about whether or not trucks should have their own class or not. 
it was about a series of shows and all of them leading up to
the grand finale or supershow as it's dubbed and the rules being changed.

people all have different tastes. some people like trucks and some don't. 
i personally wouldn't sink cash into a 4-door but that's my taste. 
i wanted a hopper that could get up and i have one. if i wanted a show car then i would have something else. the trucks been built in stages. 
i was wanting to keep it around the streetlow rules with a 30 in lockup.
every show that i hop at the crowd cheers and the sponsoring club is always cool.

that's why it pissed me off when this guy gets on here grinning from ear to ear saying no trucks instead of at least being cool about it. he's on here representing the sharkside rules commitee and he's actin like a clown clear back to the other thread that was deleted. that's not to mention the wack ass pm's actin like he's gonna do somethin at a show. i'm not startin shit like a kid but i'm not runnin either. i'm hopping at most bay area shows. 

as far as the elco comment he said no trucks so i wanted to see what he had to say about it.

i'm through talking about this. there will be other shows.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 31 2007, 09:05 PM~8442035
> *people seem to be missing the point about what i was saying.
> streetlow puts on shows every year and the rules have always been the same.
> there was mention of having to qualify for their supershow in september and they went as far as to print that on their flyers.
> ...


DAM I SHOULD HAVE WENT TO MAKE SOME POPCORN BEFORE I READ THAT REPLY :biggrin: WELL SAID THOUGH


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 31 2007, 11:05 PM~8442035
> *people seem to be missing the point about what i was saying.
> streetlow puts on shows every year and the rules have always been the same.
> there was mention of having to qualify for their supershow in september and they went as far as to print that on their flyers.
> ...


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 1 2007, 09:37 PM~8452038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

[/quote]

GET THAT THROUGH YOUR HEAD!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 31 2007, 10:05 PM~8442035
> *people seem to be missing the point about what i was saying.
> streetlow puts on shows every year and the rules have always been the same.
> there was mention of having to qualify for their supershow in september and they went as far as to print that on their flyers.
> ...





ITS THE INTERNET :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

EL CAMINO IS FINE ITS A G BODY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 31 2007, 09:05 PM~8442035
> *people seem to be missing the point about what i was saying.
> streetlow puts on shows every year and the rules have always been the same.
> there was mention of having to qualify for their supershow in september and they went as far as to print that on their flyers.
> ...


DON'T LET SHIT GET TO YOU HOMIE YOU ARE JUST SPEAKING YOUR MIND!!!


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> HEY AREN'T THOSE CHARGER COLORS ON THAT FLAG?


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

NO THEY ARE THE S.F 49rs NEW COLORS AINT YOU GUYS THE CAPITAL OF HOMOSEXUALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Aug 2 2007, 04:20 PM~8458562
> *NO THEY ARE THE S.F 49rs NEW COLORS AINT YOU GUYS THE CAPITAL OF HOMOSEXUALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


OK I AGREE WITH YOU!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

Brians SPRIT and BIKES will be there............See ya all there...........Brians mom and dad.............. :cheesy:


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Aug 2 2007, 07:16 PM~8459694
> *Brians SPRIT and BIKES will be there............See ya all there...........Brians mom and dad.............. :cheesy:
> *


  See you guys out there.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh we will be at the mofo, as a matter of fact, I'm making it a club meeting that way everyone shows up. :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

28 days :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT FOR STREETLOW


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

we might show up for this one :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 5 2007, 09:08 PM~8479967
> *we might show up for this one :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2007, 10:07 AM~8436078
> *SOCIOS N RAIDER NATION IS READY FOR THIS SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


HERE'S ANOTHER RAIDER PIC FOR YOU BRO!!!!     :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 7 2007, 12:27 AM~8491091
> *HERE'S ANOTHER RAIDER PIC FOR YOU BRO!!!!         :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...





Gracias Pauly


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

WERE IS EVERYBODY PARTYING ON SAT NIGHT. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thats a good question!



> _Originally posted by birds59_@Aug 7 2007, 07:00 PM~8496888
> *WERE IS EVERYBODY PARTYING ON SAT NIGHT.  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 7 2007, 05:52 PM~8497967
> *thats a good question!
> *



I know!!!! We'll see.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Aug 7 2007, 05:00 PM~8496888
> *WERE IS EVERYBODY PARTYING ON SAT NIGHT.  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Your room :dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Can't wait for this show! It's going to be off the chain!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 7 2007, 11:23 PM~8500648
> *Can't wait for this show!  It's going to be off the chain!*


YEA WHAT KUTTY SAID!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 8 2007, 04:36 PM~8506418
> *YEA WHAT KUTTY SAID!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



YEAH, WHAT PAULY SAID!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty is ready bring it on.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: always ready 2 support streetlow..thats wy i might not be at san mateo :0


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Aug 2 2007, 07:16 PM~8459694
> *Brians SPRIT and BIKES will be there............See ya all there...........Brians mom and dad.............. :cheesy:
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 27 2007, 07:18 AM~8404212
> *HOP RULES FOR K.O.S. @ SANTA CLARA FAIRGOUNDS SEPT.2.2007
> 
> REG. FEES $45.00 PER CAR ALLOWS TWO PERSON ENTRY
> ...



so whos comiin to hop?? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 9 2007, 04:20 PM~8515057
> *
> so whos comiin to hop??    :biggrin:
> *


you tell me :0 :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 9 2007, 08:14 PM~8516909
> *you tell me    :0  :dunno:  :rofl:
> *


how did i know you were the only one that was gonna reply at first!!
:roflmao: 

we're jus takin a single, and no its not the wag...


your car is ready??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8517279
> *how did i know you were the only one that was gonna reply at first!!
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


mine is almost ready just got to do some touch paint work


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 8 2007, 05:56 PM~8506960
> *84cutty is ready bring it on.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: always ready 2 support streetlow..thats wy i might not be at san mateo :0
> *


Come on homie were doing both and were coming from fresno. those are your back yard shows.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 8 2007, 04:56 PM~8506960
> *84cutty is ready bring it on.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: always ready 2 support streetlow..thats wy i might not be at san mateo :0
> *


why not?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

when do i get the car so i can paint? 



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 9 2007, 11:13 PM~8517528
> *mine is almost ready just got to do some touch paint work
> *


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

we will be heading up friday nights for both lowrider and san jose shows! better load up on MONSTERS! :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 10 2007, 01:34 AM~8519243
> *we will be heading up friday nights for both lowrider and san jose shows! better load up on MONSTERS! :0
> *




c u there homie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 10 2007, 12:16 AM~8518980
> *when do i get the car so i can paint?
> *


damn johnnie its not that far. Let me now when your leaving maybe we can get a caravan leaving from Fresno to the show. Mike 39 bomb , Manuel 63 rag, Ruben 67 Caprice, and two cars from TUFF E NOUGH myself and you guys. It should look good going through pacheco pass.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> > HEY AREN'T THOSE CHARGER COLORS ON THAT FLAG?
> 
> 
> gay ass raiders,that must be the **** section!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Aug 10 2007, 12:14 PM~8521832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 9 2007, 09:13 PM~8517528
> *mine is almost ready just got to do some touch paint work
> *


 :thumbsup: we need you outhere!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

also, is this king of the streets open to other cities??


or is it jus norcal??


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 9 2007, 11:18 PM~8518710
> *why not?
> *


ILL B THERE :biggrin: JUST FUCKING AROUND.U KNOW IM AT EVERY SHOW THAT I CAN HIT.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 10 2007, 05:38 PM~8524130
> *also, is this king of the streets open to other cities??
> or is it jus norcal??
> 
> *


open to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 10 2007, 05:04 PM~8524256
> *open to everyone :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 10 2007, 03:58 PM~8524214
> *ILL B THERE :biggrin: JUST FUCKING AROUND.U KNOW IM AT EVERY SHOW THAT I CAN HIT.
> *


orale....i was like wtf?? :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2007, 11:09 PM~8526535
> *orale....i was like wtf??  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

brians shit and sprit will be in town


----------



## 1RD2BN (Aug 12, 2007)

THATS A *** FLAG AND MAKING THE RAIDERS LOOK BAD YOU SHOULD PUT A FORTY NINER EMBLEM ON IT :angry:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Will be there at the show....

:biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's getting cloe to the show! Time to get those ranflas ready, cause you know the jainas will be ready!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HOW IN THE HELL IS BRENTON WOOD GONNA BE HERE WHEN HE IS GONNA BE AT SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:00 AM~8550767
> *HOW  IN THE HELL IS  BRENTON WOOD  GONNA BE  HERE  WHEN HE  IS GONNA BE AT  SAN  DIEGO  INDOOR  SHOW
> *


Were already past that homie. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 09:56 AM~8551156
> *Were already past that homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I COULD CARE LESS WHO IS SINGNING AT THE SHOW.... THE REAL REASON WE ALL GO IS TO LOOK AT ALL THE FINE ASS GIRLS THAT WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2007, 11:00 AM~8551178
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I COULD CARE LESS WHO IS SINGNING AT THE SHOW.... THE REAL REASON WE ALL GO IS TO LOOK AT ALL THE FINE ASS GIRLS THAT WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


X408


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 14 2007, 11:56 AM~8551156
> *Were already past that homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I DIDNT WANNA READ ALL THEM PAGES :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2007, 11:00 AM~8551178
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I COULD CARE LESS WHO IS SINGNING AT THE SHOW.... THE REAL REASON WE ALL GO IS TO LOOK AT ALL THE FINE ASS GIRLS THAT WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *




MAKES ME NOT HAVE A VENDORS BOOTH N GO ENJOY DA SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 11:06 AM~8551210
> *I DIDNT WANNA READ  ALL  THEM PAGES    :biggrin:
> *


I completely understand.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

T * T * T


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2007, 11:00 AM~8551178
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU GUYS BUT I COULD CARE LESS WHO IS SINGNING AT THE SHOW.... THE REAL REASON WE ALL GO IS TO LOOK AT ALL THE FINE ASS GIRLS THAT WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


:nono: 
Uhmmmm what about checking out all the CARS at the CARshow? :dunno:

pinches perverts 


:roflmao:

j/k..... :biggrin: ............but aren't some of you old enough to be a Dad to some of the "eye candy" out there? :roflmao: :barf: :nono:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 14 2007, 12:05 PM~8551627
> *:nono:
> Uhmmmm what about checking out all the CARS at the CARshow? :dunno:
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 14 2007, 12:12 PM~8551661
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: U know it's true!! LOL :rofl:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 11:06 AM~8551210
> *I DIDNT WANNA READ  ALL  THEM PAGES    :biggrin:
> *


*So you gonna come up for the San Jo Show or go down to the San Diego Show.

THE UNDERTAKER NEEDS TO MAKE THAT APPEARANCE*


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Don't know bout u people but we are looking at a good show!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 14 2007, 11:05 AM~8551627
> *:nono:
> Uhmmmm what about checking out all the CARS at the CARshow? :dunno:
> 
> ...



i'm getting them lined up for my mijo! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 14 2007, 06:56 PM~8555246
> *i'm getting them lined up for my mijo! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





si papa, las chichonas primero :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY IS READY. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chichonasssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderslimted (Feb 13, 2006)

low riders :biggrin: limited will be there


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Three weeks away and I can already feel the madness!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 14 2007, 11:05 AM~8551627
> *:nono:
> Uhmmmm what about checking out all the CARS at the CARshow? :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hell no im not old im still young thats why ill be looking, and yes ill be looking at the cars as well and more if there is a girl on it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ALRIGHT PEOPLE...................... :biggrin: TRUCK CLASS........................
YOU GOT IT...*STREETLOW* IS HOOKING IT UP  
BUT 3 GOTTA MAKE A CLASS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:05 PM~8561038
> *ALRIGHT PEOPLE...................... :biggrin: TRUCK CLASS........................
> YOU GOT IT...STREETLOW IS HOOKING IT UP
> BUT 3 GOTTA MAKE A CLASS
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

BUT 3 GOTTA MAKE A CLASS</span> 
[/b][/quote]


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 15 2007, 10:19 AM~8560219
> *Three weeks away and I can already feel the madness!
> *



whats up street low mag, we doing cups for the sweepstakes like last year or trophys,


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

TIME TO START CLEANING THE STAR WIRES TO ROLL OLD SCHOOL IN SAN JOSE. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone know if the new streetlow mag will be out at this show or after? :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Aug 15 2007, 11:37 PM~8566053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU FIND OUT LET ME KNOW TOO, ITS A BITCH TO FIND IT AROUND HERE.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MOVE 2 DA CITY :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2007, 10:38 PM~8566061
> *Does anyone know if the new streetlow mag will be out at this show or after?  :dunno:
> *



We will have special edition 50... double cover!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 16 2007, 03:34 PM~8570929
> *We will have special edition 50... double cover!
> *



CAN I PRE ORDER? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 16 2007, 03:34 PM~8570929
> *We will have special edition 50... double cover!
> *


man we cuttin it close then if you want mine on one of them :biggrin: or just go ahead and use the pics from frisco :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:05 PM~8561038
> *ALRIGHT PEOPLE...................... :biggrin: TRUCK CLASS........................
> YOU GOT IT...STREETLOW IS HOOKING IT UP
> BUT 3 GOTTA MAKE A CLASS
> *


does the truck have to be lifted to register? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Jul 31 2007, 09:32 AM~8436306
> *So you're saying building a truck is easier than a car? If it was so easy then why aren't more people doing it?  :0
> 
> You trying to say that the dudes from Orange Cove, Hop Shop and everyone else that has a truck or elco hopper aren't REAL HOPPERS? :nono:
> ...


not to start drama but id much rather build a car hopper then a truck mainly because the world of hoppin revolves pretty much around cars..it has nuttin to do with it bein easier and even if it did so what. wouldnt u rather compete with rides that were some what equal?? how is it fair a truck goin against a car?? the truck is doin big thangs now but i doubt its a personal attack on u guys.. theres hardly any trucks out there and most of the time when ive seen trucks hop at shows they have been trucks on bags.. so i really dont blame them for leaving trucks out this year..

even tho there is a truck class now. i doubt theres enough trucks out there to make the class unless theres a shit load of trucks out there now that im not aware of :dunno:

i say fuck it and have a good time because thats what the show is all about.. i wish all hoppers the best of luck and ill try and get some good pics for u guys


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 16 2007, 10:28 PM~8573299
> *not to start drama but id much rather build a car hopper then a truck mainly because the world of hoppin revolves pretty much around cars..it has nuttin to do with it bein easier and even if it did so what. wouldnt u rather compete with rides that were some what equal?? how is it fair a truck goin against a car?? the truck is doin big thangs now but i doubt its a personal attack on u guys.. theres hardly any trucks out there and most of the time when ive seen trucks hop at shows they have been trucks on bags.. so i really dont blame them for leaving trucks out this year..
> 
> even tho there is a truck class now. i doubt theres enough trucks out there to make the class unless theres a shit load of trucks out there now that im not aware of :dunno:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 49erEmpire (Aug 16, 2007)

_*THE EMPIRE WILL BE DEEP AT THE SHOW!!!!!!








*_


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 16 2007, 09:28 PM~8573299
> *not to start drama but id much rather build a car hopper then a truck mainly because the world of hoppin revolves pretty much around cars..it has nuttin to do with it bein easier and even if it did so what. wouldnt u rather compete with rides that were some what equal?? how is it fair a truck goin against a car?? the truck is doin big thangs now but i doubt its a personal attack on u guys.. theres hardly any trucks out there and most of the time when ive seen trucks hop at shows they have been trucks on bags.. so i really dont blame them for leaving trucks out this year..
> 
> even tho there is a truck class now. i doubt theres enough trucks out there to make the class unless theres a shit load of trucks out there now that im not aware of :dunno:
> ...










we might make the trip


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 17 2007, 06:14 PM~8579483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 17 2007, 03:01 PM~8578420
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 17 2007, 05:14 PM~8579483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Aug 17 2007, 10:25 PM~8581449
> *BLVD KINGS C.C. WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!
> *


Hay U coming out to the BBQ in VISAILA? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 17 2007, 04:14 PM~8579483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY IS READY..


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

almost 2 weeks away so r u guyz & hinas ready for the SUPER SHOW in SAN JO. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

T * T * T


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Almost there!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 20 2007, 05:07 PM~8599540
> *Almost there!
> *


when you guys want to do the photoshoot for the cover with my car? :biggrin:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 19 2007, 10:26 PM~8593253
> *84CUTTY IS READY..
> 
> 
> ...




bring her wit u :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 21 2007, 09:00 AM~8604921
> *bring her wit u  :biggrin:
> *


ill try....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 22 2007, 03:29 PM~8618222
> *ill try....
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 22 2007, 03:29 PM~8618222
> *ill try....
> *


PLEASE DO!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C will be there!!!


----------



## playboy-whiteregal (Aug 19, 2007)

Is there going to be a hop?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sure is  

single


----------



## playboy-whiteregal (Aug 19, 2007)

Ya! single
I'll be there


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Next week and it's crack'n


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 26 2007, 08:08 PM~8646136
> *Next week and it's crack'n
> *


fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't wait for this show.


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

Creative Expressions will be there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Aug 26 2007, 11:58 PM~8648399
> *Creative Expressions will be there
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Will be in town Sat.....

Can't wait for another good weekend....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this should b a great show


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2007, 09:13 AM~8650312
> *this should b a great show
> *


yup see you there stop by the booth and say whats up or ill stop by yours


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 27 2007, 11:30 AM~8651120
> *yup see you there stop by the booth and say whats up or ill stop by yours
> *



whoever has the bbq pit will be the host :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 27 2007, 10:40 AM~8651176
> *whoever has the bbq pit will be the host :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 27 2007, 11:40 AM~8651176
> *whoever has the bbq pit will be the host :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




u win cuz ur jefita can cook :biggrin: glad 2 c u guys made it home safe


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

the countdown is on 5days and a wake-up....







:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:CALI LIFE will be there.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candylac93_@Aug 27 2007, 04:49 PM~8654227
> *:thumbsup:CALI LIFE will be there.
> *


  who 











j.k. homie


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 27 2007, 08:38 PM~8655796
> * who
> j.k. homie
> *


mike jones!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 27 2007, 07:44 PM~8655832
> *mike jones!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wat up big homie


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 27 2007, 08:57 PM~8655925
> *:0 wat up big homie
> *


sup mainnnn!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

is move in day saturday or sun does anybody know


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Aug 27 2007, 10:17 PM~8656702
> *is move in day saturday or sun does anybody know
> *


saturday move. or u can get n sunday.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 1 2007, 09:37 PM~8452038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when can we move onto the grounds at the show sat or sun


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 27 2007, 10:20 PM~8656734
> *saturday move. or u can get n sunday.
> *


hey bro do you know what time on saturday and where does everyone cruise is it still king and story santa clara st or what or will it just be outside the show is there any st. hopoping going on


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

since streetlow doesnt end till like 7... meet up spot is 730 at king and story target :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 20 2007, 04:09 PM~8599556
> *when you guys want to do the photoshoot for the cover with my car? :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

what time is move in on saturday, i will be leaving visalia around 7o a.m. wha t are the hours on sat if anybody knows.. thanks


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 27 2007, 11:54 PM~8657340
> *what time is move in on saturday, i will be leaving visalia around 7o a.m. wha t are the hours on sat if anybody knows.. thanks
> *


hey visa you better leave earlier then that if you leave at 7 puts you there at about 11you wanna be in line about 7


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 27 2007, 05:35 PM~8654104
> *the countdown is on 5days and a wake-up....
> 
> 
> ...





4 days till showtime!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2007, 09:41 AM~8659322
> *4 days till showtime!
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2007, 10:44 PM~8656962
> *since streetlow doesnt end till like 7... meet up spot is 730 at king and story target :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Move in time for saturday is for pre-reg only! Doors open at 10am - 6pm. I don't feel like staying there all night, but most likely will. So get your ranflas polished and did up cause this is going to be a firme show!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be taking my bike but will you have better judges cuz when I went to monterey the bike that won had flat tires and 1/2 of his forks were not connected to the crown for the spring to me that should be disqualified i like your shows and I will be there whether I win or loss but it seems like your starting to go down the same path as LRM for judging bikes I don't know who does your judging but I think you should show them what to look for I'm not hatting I'm just voicing my opinion so I will see you guys at the show


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 28 2007, 11:16 AM~8660265
> *Move in time for saturday is for pre-reg only! Doors open at 10am - 6pm. I don't feel like staying there all night, but most likely will. So get your ranflas polished and did up cause this is going to be a firme show!
> *


What time do the gates open on Sunday?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Gates open at 6am on Sunday.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

4 days and a wake up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2007, 09:34 PM~8665801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW STYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FRIDAY NITE ,SEE U ALL THERE IT WILL BE A GREAT SHOW LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR STREETLOW


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 28 2007, 11:48 PM~8666711
> *NEW STYLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FRIDAY NITE ,SEE U ALL THERE IT WILL BE A GREAT SHOW LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FOR STREETLOW
> *


TU SABES!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

PLEASE TELL ME YOU WILL GOOD SECURITY THERE AND THE YOUNG DUMBASSES THAT GET DRUNK BEFORE THEY WORK AND DONT DO SHIT, SHIT LAST YEAR AND AT THE FRISCO SHOW NO ONE SAW SECURITY ,CAUSE THEY WERE CHASING THE MODELS AROUND..... I KNOW CAUSE WAS CHASING TOO AND THEY WERE NEXT ME THE WHOLE TIME..
YOU KNOW ME I AINT HATTING I JUST SAY MY 2 CENTS SO YOU GUYS CAN CONTINUE TO HAVE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

STREETLOW :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2007, 09:44 PM~8656962
> *since streetlow doesnt end till like 7... meet up spot is 730 at king and story target :biggrin:
> *


meet up 4 wut


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2007, 09:34 PM~8665801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Aug 29 2007, 01:34 AM~8667104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I KNOW HUH  


3 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Aug 29 2007, 01:34 AM~8667104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW HUH  


3 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn! let the good times roll!    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2007, 10:11 AM~8668964
> *Damn! let the good times roll!        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



in 3 more days :biggrin: no pre parties?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Da wife wont let me be in "da Cochino" club :tears: :nosad:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will be there satuyday... :biggrin: my ladie said i could be n da cochino club :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 11:53 AM~8669912
> *84cutty will be there satuyday... :biggrin: my ladie said i could be n da cochino club :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



S H I T T T T T T T T T T !!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I can go to the Cochino Club too


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 29 2007, 11:25 AM~8669647
> *Da wife wont let me be in "da Cochino" club  :tears:  :nosad:
> *





> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 11:53 AM~8669912
> *84cutty will be there satuyday... :biggrin: my ladie said i could be n da cochino club :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i have no lady 

so i am goin to the cochino club


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 29 2007, 10:25 AM~8669647
> *Da wife wont let me be in "da Cochino" club  :tears:  :nosad:
> *


your not suppose to tell her your a member, its underground secret society :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Did you see this one? I know I'm in the cochino club!!!


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2007, 12:23 PM~8670249
> *Did you see this one? I know I'm in the cochino club!!!
> 
> 
> ...



post the unedited one


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2007, 12:23 PM~8670249
> *Did you see this one? I know I'm in the cochino club!!!
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Aug 29 2007, 12:14 PM~8670149
> *i have no lady
> 
> so i am goin to the cochino club
> *


Your virgin eye's do not need to see such filthy things :nono:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 29 2007, 12:15 PM~8670172
> *your not suppose to tell her your a member, its underground secret society  :biggrin:
> *


 Damn pimpin,I didnt think of that :dunno: :dunno: 
D- da
C-cochino
U-underground 
S-secret
S-society


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2007, 12:23 PM~8670249
> *Did you see this one? I know I'm in the cochino club!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats up pm me a copy


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 29 2007, 03:04 PM~8671846
> *:cheesy:
> *




ready for sun? how did u do in san mateo?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2007, 03:06 PM~8671861
> *ready for sun? how did u do in san mateo?
> *


yup im ready.........1st place and sweepstakes


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Boulevard Image will be in town on saturday.Does any one know of a nice place to go have a drink in San Jose but not a club.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ANYBODY HAVE A PLACE FOR THE YUNGSTERS? :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 29 2007, 04:19 PM~8672473
> *ANYBODY HAVE A PLACE FOR THE YUNGSTERS? :0
> *












j/k .... :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 29 2007, 04:19 PM~8672473
> *ANYBODY HAVE A PLACE FOR THE YUNGSTERS? :0
> *


if ur talkin about the kids right down the street on tully rd....chukee cheeseeee :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 04:36 PM~8672624
> *if ur talkin about the kids right down the street on tully rd....chukee cheeseeee :biggrin:
> *


Same idea .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

3days and a wake up....   :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 04:38 PM~8672645
> *Same idea ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


san jose is my home


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

I checked their site it doesnt say how much to get in?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 29 2007, 04:09 PM~8672941
> *I checked their site it doesnt say how much to get in?
> *


cars $35 / bicycles $25, spectators $25.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 29 2007, 04:09 PM~8672941
> *I checked their site it doesnt say how much to get in?
> *


cars $35 / bicycles $25, spectators $25.


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool thanks bro...


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: from kustum dreamz we will be there c.lo from fresno.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Wow !!! A Friday night move in.... See you all Friday night.*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 19 2007, 09:26 PM~8593253
> *84CUTTY IS READY..
> 
> 
> ...


stop by the booth and say whats up bro..... and bring her with you :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

IM READY


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 05:40 PM~8673678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nagla me dios :worship: :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 04:35 PM~8672620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 03:35 PM~8672620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche locs the shit you come up with :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 29 2007, 06:42 PM~8673701
> *nagla me dios :worship:  :worship:
> *











got lots more


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 06:04 PM~8673902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



me too... some that peoplw will never see!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 29 2007, 06:40 PM~8673676
> *stop by the booth and say whats up bro..... and bring her with you :biggrin:
> *


ill stop by and maybe her :biggrin: if she's there.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2007, 07:06 PM~8673909
> *me too... some that peoplw will never see!!!!
> *


lets trade i know u got the better #1 :cheesy:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Aug 27 2007, 11:35 PM~8656888
> *when can we move onto the grounds at the show sat or sun
> *


Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

here's a teaser...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2007, 07:18 PM~8674015
> *here's a teaser...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 29 2007, 03:37 PM~8672119
> *yup im ready.........1st place and sweepstakes
> *



congrats


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2007, 07:18 PM~8674015
> *here's a teaser...
> 
> 
> *


*BIGGER !!!* :0


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

ok its that time again.. :cheesy: 
if you want confirm that i have your entry form, please pm me your club name and your name as you put it on your form and i will respond and let you know if i have it. i have everything here current up until today. :nicoderm:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2007, 11:17 PM~8675649
> *ok its that time again..  :cheesy:
> if you want confirm that i have your entry form, please pm me your club name and your name as you put it on your form and i will respond and let you know if i have it. i have everything here current up until today.  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: u have a pm


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 29 2007, 11:26 PM~8675703
> *:thumbsup: u have a pm
> *


u are fast!
:wave:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2007, 11:27 PM~8675710
> *u are fast!
> :wave:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: umm u aint supposed to tell anyone that :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 29 2007, 11:29 PM~8675725
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: umm u aint supposed to tell anyone that :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



ok i take it back.... :tongue:


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi this is Bobby J. President of the BLVD KINGS Az. chapter I want to know if we show up sunday morning can we still register for the show? My partner from Groupe Riverside Cali wants to show his Harley and we'll be towing it up Sat morning, please let me know if we can still get in. Thank You


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Aug 29 2007, 11:35 PM~8675756
> *Hi this is Bobby J. President of the BLVD KINGS Az. chapter I want to know if we show up sunday morning can we still register for the show? My partner from Groupe Riverside Cali wants to show his Harley and we'll be towing it up Sat morning, please let me know if we can still get in. Thank You
> *


 :cheesy: 
by all means, come on down and join us! please show up as early as possible on sunday morning!! the gates will open at 6 am for pre-reg and day-of-show entries.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO BE SETTING UP 20X20'S INDOORS ONLY AND ON SATERDAY OR IS THERE A 20X20 SET UP OUTDOORS ON SATERDAY? WE ARE PRE-REG


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2007, 11:47 PM~8675804
> *:cheesy:
> by all means, come on down and join us!  please show up as early as possible on sunday morning!! the gates will open at 6 am for pre-reg and day-of-show entries.
> *


Thank You!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2007, 07:18 PM~8674015
> *here's a teaser...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2007, 11:17 PM~8675649
> *ok its that time again..  :cheesy:
> if you want confirm that i have your entry form, please pm me your club name and your name as you put it on your form and i will respond and let you know if i have it. i have everything here current up until today.  :nicoderm:
> *


U have another PM

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2007, 11:17 PM~8675649
> *ok its that time again..  :cheesy:
> if you want confirm that i have your entry form, please pm me your club name and your name as you put it on your form and i will respond and let you know if i have it. i have everything here current up until today.  :nicoderm:
> *




mirala muy chingona :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*ALMOST TIME !!!*


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2007, 11:17 PM~8675649
> *ok its that time again..  :cheesy:
> if you want confirm that i have your entry form, please pm me your club name and your name as you put it on your form and i will respond and let you know if i have it. i have everything here current up until today.  :nicoderm:
> *


PM en route... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 30 2007, 10:13 AM~8677865
> *PM en route... :biggrin:
> *


SO YOUR GOING TO BE THERE THEN RIGHT? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*2 more days*


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Aug 1 2007, 10:37 PM~8452038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this weekend brother are cars will be together!!!!  and we will be smiling down on everyone that showed us!!!! so much love!!!we will be ANGELS watching over every one :angel: EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2007, 06:40 PM~8673678
> *
> 
> 
> ...





MAMACITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :cheesy:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 30 2007, 10:14 AM~8677877
> *SO YOUR GOING TO BE THERE THEN RIGHT?  :0
> *


I'm fighting all the forces against me to ensure that I shall be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 30 2007, 10:21 AM~8677947
> *I'm fighting all the forces against me to ensure that I shall be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:
> *





DON'T GIVE UP USE DA FORCE LITTLE GRASHOPPER :biggrin: 


C U IN SUN


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 30 2007, 04:42 AM~8676275
> *ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO BE SETTING UP 20X20'S INDOORS ONLY AND ON SATERDAY OR IS THERE A 20X20 SET UP OUTDOORS ON SATERDAY? WE ARE PRE-REG
> *


yeah there is 20x20 on saturday both indoors and outdoors.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2007, 10:27 AM~8678009
> *DON'T GIVE UP USE DA FORCE LITTLE GRASHOPPER  :biggrin:
> C U IN SUN
> *


No worries, the young jedi shall prevail... :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 29 2007, 08:40 PM~8675035
> *BIGGER !!!  :0
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 30 2007, 10:57 AM~8678284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU !!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 30 2007, 09:57 AM~8678284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :worship: :worship:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2007, 10:27 AM~8678009
> *DON'T GIVE UP USE DA FORCE LITTLE GRASHOPPER  :biggrin:
> C U IN SUN
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 30 2007, 11:05 AM~8678370
> *DAMN :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...






:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 30 2007, 10:59 AM~8678300
> *THANK YOU !!!
> *


 Bolla de COCHINOS! :angry:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will see you guys there sunday morning :cheesy:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE WHITH TA 26""""""""""TRIKE!  
INSPIRATIONS B.C
SJ,SF,CENTRAL,NORBAY!WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 30 2007, 12:04 PM~8678906
> *Bolla de COCHINOS!  :angry:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

Damn looks like I'm missing out on a good show. I'll be at the San Diego show. Well have fun. Much love to Street Low!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 02:25 PM~8680049
> *Damn looks like I'm missing out on a good show. I'll be at the San Diego show. Well have fun. Much love to Street Low!
> *


VERY DISAPPOINTED


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 02:25 PM~8680049
> *Damn looks like I'm missing out on a good show. I'll be at the San Diego show. Well have fun. Much love to Street Low!
> *


Forget it i am not going now ..... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 01:25 PM~8680049
> *Damn looks like I'm missing out on a good show. I'll be at the San Diego show. Well have fun. Much love to Street Low!
> *


WHAT??? YOUR KILLIN ME WHO AM I GOING TO TAKE A PIC WITH NOW??:angry: :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Aug 30 2007, 02:44 PM~8680187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAYBE WE CAN GET BUBBLEZ TO ATTEND SINCE 916 CHIC IS BEING A LAGGER :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2007, 01:25 PM~8679532
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn bro are those stains on the poster & da bed , cochinos :barf:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 30 2007, 01:50 PM~8680237
> *X2
> MAYBE WE CAN GET BUBBLEZ TO ATTEND SINCE 916 CHIC IS BEING A LAGGER :biggrin:
> *


BUBBLEZ WILL BE THERE, LOOK FOR HER AT OUR BOOTH


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 30 2007, 02:49 PM~8680221
> *WHAT??? YOUR KILLIN ME WHO AM I GOING TO TAKE A PIC WITH NOW??:angry:  :angry:  :buttkick:
> *



Sorry, He he. You should have at the Costa Mesa show!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 30 2007, 02:52 PM~8680251
> *BUBBLEZ WILL BE THERE, LOOK FOR HER AT OUR BOOTH
> *



WELL SHES MY FAVORITE NOW, SINCE 916 CHIC IS *LAGGING*


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 30 2007, 02:50 PM~8680237
> *X2
> MAYBE WE CAN GET BUBBLEZ TO ATTEND SINCE 916 CHIC IS BEING A LAGGER :biggrin:
> *



Hey I'm not a lagger! LOL. I did want to go. But Lowrider asked me to do a photo shoot at there studio in L.A. tomorrow, so I figured I might as well stay down South :dunno: I will be at the San Diego show with Impala's Magazine. I'll make it up to ya guys by posting some pix when I get back. Much love! 

Tomasa 
:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8680325
> *Hey I'm not a lagger! LOL. I did want to go. But Lowrider asked me to do a photo shoot at there studio in L.A. tomorrow, so I figured I might as well stay down South :dunno: I will be at the San Diego show with Impala's Magazine. I'll make it up to ya guys by posting some pix when I get back. Much love!
> 
> Tomasa
> ...


We will be waiting to see the pics. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

PICS ARE NICE, BUT IT JUST AINT THE SAME    :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8680325
> *Hey I'm not a lagger! LOL. I did want to go. But Lowrider asked me to do a photo shoot at there studio in L.A. tomorrow, so I figured I might as well stay down South :dunno: I will be at the San Diego show with Impala's Magazine. I'll make it up to ya guys by posting some pix when I get back. Much love!
> 
> Tomasa
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 02:01 PM~8680325
> *Hey I'm not a lagger! LOL. I did want to go. But Lowrider asked me to do a photo shoot at there studio in L.A. tomorrow, so I figured I might as well stay down South :dunno: I will be at the San Diego show with Impala's Magazine. I'll make it up to ya guys by posting some pix when I get back. Much love!
> 
> Tomasa
> ...


WELL IN THAT CASE ITS OK.... I HOPE TO SEE SOME PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

be safe. :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 30 2007, 03:21 PM~8680476
> *be safe. :biggrin:
> *



THANK YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 30 2007, 02:52 PM~8680249
> *Damn bro are those stains on the poster & da bed , cochinos  :barf:
> *




Ha ha. Eww! Can you blame him? Lupe is the bomb!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8680325
> *Hey I'm not a lagger! LOL. I did want to go. But Lowrider asked me to do a photo shoot at there studio in L.A. tomorrow, so I figured I might as well stay down South :dunno: I will be at the San Diego show with Impala's Magazine. I'll make it up to ya guys by posting some pix when I get back. Much love!
> 
> Tomasa
> ...



:cheesy: she said she's going "DOWN SOUTH"  :wow: WOW!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8680507
> *Ha ha. Eww! Can you blame him? Lupe is the bomb!
> *




 



be safe n can i get some of those pic email [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 30 2007, 02:52 PM~8680249
> *Damn bro are those stains on the poster & da bed , cochinos  :barf:
> *




hater :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 30 2007, 03:05 PM~8680358
> *PICS ARE NICE, BUT IT JUST AINT THE SAME       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 30 2007, 03:36 PM~8680585
> *X2
> *



x3 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2007, 03:35 PM~8680573
> *hater  :biggrin:
> *



Im just say'in, we dont need to see your meko's, pimpin :biggrin: j/k


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 30 2007, 03:39 PM~8680618
> *Im just say'in, we dont need to see your meko's, pimpin :biggrin:  j/k
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


well fuck it it's almost 4:30 i'm out this biacht since my boss is not here hehehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ALL MOST TIME.JUST GOT MY RIDE ALL CLEAN AND SHINING.READY FOR THE LADIES TO SIT THERE ASS ON IT. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 30 2007, 07:16 PM~8682108
> *ALL MOST TIME.JUST GOT MY RIDE ALL CLEAN AND SHINING.READY FOR THE LADIES TO SIT THERE ASS ON IT. :biggrin:
> *



leaving booty prints all over everything....


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2007, 03:42 PM~8680637
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> well fuck it it's almost 4:30 i'm out this biacht since my boss is not here hehehehehehe :biggrin:
> *


wait... youre at work. and youre on LIL looking at boobies??  
im not worried about what may be on the poster or the bed..  
im more worried about what kind of cochinadas you may be leaving on the underside of your desk :0 
does anyone else have to sit there???? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2007, 07:28 PM~8682190
> *wait... youre at work. and youre on LIL looking at boobies??
> im not worried about what may be on the poster or the bed..
> im more worried about what kind of cochinadas you may be leaving on the underside of your desk    :0
> ...




I'm like Bill Clinton, got Monica under my desk :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2007, 07:20 PM~8682128
> *leaving booty prints all over everything....
> 
> *



:0 even on me?? :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2007, 07:28 PM~8682190
> *wait... youre at work. and youre on LIL looking at boobies??
> im not worried about what may be on the poster or the bed..
> im more worried about what kind of cochinadas you may be leaving on the underside of your desk    :0
> ...




:wow: WOW , the things girls think of :around:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2007, 08:28 PM~8682190
> *wait... youre at work. and youre on LIL looking at boobies??
> im not worried about what may be on the poster or the bed..
> im more worried about what kind of cochinadas you may be leaving on the underside of your desk    :0
> ...


 Cochina! Only you would thiink of something like that....... :twak:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 30 2007, 08:20 PM~8682128
> *leaving booty prints all over everything....
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 30 2007, 10:55 PM~8683269
> *:wow:  WOW , the things girls think of  :around:
> *


Guys aren't the only ones with imaginations....... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady+Aug 30 2007, 07:28 PM~8682190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like someone is fessing up to naughty time at work :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 30 2007, 10:41 PM~8683610
> *Guys aren't the only ones with imaginations.......  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: WOW I better get off this thread B 4 da wife kicks my ass!
Seeya sunday :angel:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 30 2007, 09:41 PM~8683610
> *Guys aren't the only ones with imaginations.......  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

SO WHAT TIME IS KING OF NOR-CAL STARTIN???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 31 2007, 04:41 AM~8684595
> *SO WHAT TIME IS KING OF NOR-CAL STARTIN???
> *




when u r ready wit da camera :biggrin:



*1 more day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

so whats the deal with best of show.........can anyone win or just full customs?????????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl+Aug 30 2007, 10:39 PM~8683599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






q vo cochina, how u doing?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Aug 30 2007, 02:01 PM~8680325
> *Hey I'm not a lagger! LOL. I did want to go. But Lowrider asked me to do a photo shoot at there studio in L.A. tomorrow, so I figured I might as well stay down South :dunno: I will be at the San Diego show with Impala's Magazine. I'll make it up to ya guys by posting some pix when I get back. Much love!
> 
> Tomasa
> ...


have fun.. and keep an eye out on jess.. u know how he gets with lots of chichis around.. :around: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHY DONT YOU GO? NASTY?


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

whats the price of a ticket to get into the street low show??


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 09:17 AM~8686177
> *WHY DONT YOU GO? NASTY?
> *


um cuz ill be at the streetlow show :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 31 2007, 10:45 AM~8686365
> *um cuz ill be at the streetlow show  :biggrin:
> *


so you will be there?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 09:50 AM~8686381
> *so you will be there?
> *


yes are you gonna buy me a hot dog and a drink?? :0


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Aug 31 2007, 09:33 AM~8686303
> *whats the price of a ticket to get into the street low show??
> *


$25 at the door, children 8 and under are free with paying adult.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 31 2007, 11:16 AM~8686528
> *yes are you gonna buy me a hot dog and a drink??  :0
> *


SURE IF YOU ACTUALLY SHOW UP


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

68niou1




*NIGGS !!!*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 11:02 AM~8686893
> *SURE IF YOU ACTUALLY SHOW UP
> *


ill be there at 10 30


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 31 2007, 12:43 PM~8687158
> *ill be there at 10 30
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 11:48 AM~8687182
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


where u guys gonna be at?? ill make sure to stop by and snap some pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fuck I want 2 get da fuck out of work so I can go clean my truck :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 31 2007, 12:54 PM~8687245
> *where u guys gonna be at?? ill make sure to stop by and snap some pics
> *


 :0 for real? shit I will probably be wearing my REGAL KING shirt so i will be easy to find :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 31 2007, 01:15 PM~8687424
> *fuck I want 2 get da fuck out of work so I can go clean my truck  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



GET UP AND LEAVE THEN FOKKER :biggrin: BUT DONT BE CRYING IF YOU AINT GOT A DESK ON MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 31 2007, 01:28 PM~8687545
> *GET UP AND LEAVE THEN FOKKER :biggrin:  BUT DONT BE CRYING IF YOU AINT GOT A DESK ON MONDAY :biggrin:
> *


you going to streetlow bro?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 31 2007, 01:28 PM~8687545
> *GET UP AND LEAVE THEN FOKKER :biggrin:  BUT DONT BE CRYING IF YOU AINT GOT A DESK ON MONDAY :biggrin:
> *



IS A HOLIDAY 4 US ON MONDAY SO I KNOW I WON'T B CRYING :biggrin: 


BUT I SUPPOSED 2 GET OUT 4:30 BUT I'M LEAVING AT 3:30 HEHEHEHEHE N STILL GET PAY TILL 4:30 :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 31 2007, 01:29 PM~8687557
> *you going to streetlow bro?
> *



NA NOT GONNA MAKE THIS ONE EITHER


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 31 2007, 01:42 PM~8687676
> *NA NOT GONNA MAKE THIS ONE EITHER
> *






:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: U R NOT BEING LIKE REGAL KING NOW R U? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 31 2007, 01:47 PM~8687718
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: U R NOT BEING LIKE REGAL KING NOW R U?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



HELL NO JUST FUCKING TOO BROKE THESE DAYS. DONT KNOW IF IM GONNA DO ANYMORE SHOWS THE REST OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 31 2007, 12:28 PM~8687545
> *GET UP AND LEAVE THEN FOKKER :biggrin:  BUT DONT BE CRYING IF YOU AINT GOT A DESK ON MONDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 31 2007, 01:47 PM~8687718
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: U R NOT BEING LIKE REGAL KING NOW R U?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I go to shows just not LRM


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

California Scenes TV will be in tha houz! Comcast Ch 15 Thurs. 4:30pm


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2007, 04:35 PM~8672620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Aug 31 2007, 03:01 PM~8688209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up.i have 3 girls comin and i need #1 WRIST BAND 4 SUNDAY IF U HAVE A EXTRA ONE ILL TAKE SOME PICS OF THE GIRLS ON UR RIDE IF NOT ILL STILL TAKE A PIC.SO PM ME IF ANYBODY HAS AN EXTRA BAND. :biggrin:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

What's going down for Sat night???

Will be up there about noon on Sat....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

can you move in on saturday .....if your not pre-registered ????????


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

GoodFellas will be there tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 31 2007, 09:14 PM~8690088
> *can you move in on saturday .....if your not pre-registered ????????
> *


BACK TRACK THE PAGES BUT THINK IT PRE REG ONLY ON SATURDAY.


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 31 2007, 06:22 PM~8689304
> *whats up.i have 3 girls comin and i need #1 WRIST BAND 4 SUNDAY IF U HAVE A EXTRA ONE ILL TAKE SOME PICS OF THE GIRLS ON UR RIDE IF NOT ILL STILL TAKE A PIC.SO PM ME IF ANYBODY HAS AN EXTRA BAND. :biggrin:
> *



I need a wristband too . Can I still take pics with the girls :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Aug 31 2007, 10:29 PM~8690489
> *I need a wristband too . Can I still take pics with the girls :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

WATS UP WAYNE


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 30 2007, 09:08 PM~8682929
> *:0    even on me?? :biggrin:
> *


well if you let them sit on you too lol...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

QUOTE(El raider @ Aug 31 2007, 01:15 PM) 
fuck I want 2 get da fuck out of work so I can go clean my truck 




> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 31 2007, 01:28 PM~8687545
> *GET UP AND LEAVE THEN FOKKER :biggrin:  BUT DONT BE CRYING IF YOU AINT GOT A DESK ON MONDAY :biggrin:
> *


lol a desk with cochinadas under it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

what time do the gates open tomorrow


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS will be in the house :nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*We'll be rolling in on Sunday.*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope Turf Talk actually shows up :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*DONT FORGET SEPTEMBER 22ND..................*





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353122


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 31 2007, 11:17 PM~8690681
> *well if you let them sit on you too lol...
> *



i can be santa claus in september! :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty+Aug 31 2007, 05:22 PM~8689304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMMM !!! Cutty you got balls !!!*
:scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* MaNaNa !!!!!! *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 03:27 PM~8693093
> * MaNaNa !!!!!!
> *



Yo eddy, just got back from da s.j. fair grounds & its looks it going to be huge
 !


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 1 2007, 03:41 PM~8693145
> *Yo eddy, just got back from da s.j. fair grounds & its looks it going to be huge
> !
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0







Did you see turf talk?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

just left the fairgrounds lookin good


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 1 2007, 04:03 PM~8693226
> *just left the fairgrounds lookin good
> *


Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2007, 03:58 PM~8693218
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> Did you see turf talk?
> *



FOOL WHY WOULD HE BE THERE TODAY? SHOW AINT TIL TOMORROW.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TOOK US ALL DAY 2 SET UP


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what time is the show and how much does it cost to get in.*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmm a lot of nice rides out there today




show starts at 12 to 7 n is $25.00 to get in  


c every 1 tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

da weather is going 2 b hot :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

What's Up My Home Boy's

I will be showing up so My Club and I can Blow Up.

I can't wait to see all my friends and all the hot looking lady's at the show..

I hope all of you have a safe trip to and from the show!!!

and remember!!!! GO BIG OR DIE TRYING .

KEEP IT LOW FOR THE SHOW.

LARRY
SOCIOS CAR CLUB
YUBA CITY C.C.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Good luck to everyone out there, I won't be able to attend so everyone take a shit load of pics !


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just hope it doesn't take forever again to get are cars inside


----------



## 408 Latina (Sep 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 1 2007, 05:03 PM~8693226
> *just left the fairgrounds lookin good
> *


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Damm it's going to be off the hook....

It’s 3:30 am and there is line building up to get in....


:biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*COUPLE MORE HOURS AND IT'S ON GOT THE CAMCORDER AND CAMERA JUICED UP AND THE SUN SCREEN.*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 2 2007, 07:57 AM~8695648
> *COUPLE MORE HOURS AND IT'S ON GOT THE CAMCORDER AND CAMERA JUICED UP AND THE SUN SCREEN.
> *


get a good spot for the hop, car should be workin today :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP JIMMY YOU IN SAN JO RIGHT NOW*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

no about to load the car and get on the road


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*COOL I'M GONNA BE VIDEOING YOUR CAR HOMIE.*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

see you all there ill be heading out in about half hour!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

just got home from there..........ITS HELLA PACKED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO MY COMPA "COOK" HE'S GOT THAT TITE ASS 70 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

what hydrualic parts vendors are going to be selling parts there


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey all hope every1 has a good time at the show and has a safe ride home after the show also, congrats too all that won.



dta*97



i will be there next year for sure..............


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*JUST CAME BACK FROM THE SHOW. IT WAS PACKED FULL OF CAR AND LOTS OF WOMEN EVERYWHERE LOL... ALL AND ALL STREETLOW PUT ON A GREAT SHOW CONGRADS. AND THE NOR CAL KING OF THE STREET WAS ALSO OFF THE CHAIN.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

had a good time till the popo showed up.thanks again to streetlow for providing the location. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 2 2007, 08:08 AM~8695690
> *COOL I'M GONNA BE VIDEOING YOUR CAR HOMIE.
> *


you catch the gas hoppin afterwards?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

so who is KOS?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANYONE HAVE PICS OF SHOW OR HOP*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 2 2007, 07:39 PM~8698461
> *you catch the gas hoppin afterwards?
> *


*NAW!!! JIMMY I DID VIDEO YOUR CAR ON YOUR TRAILOR WHEN YOU WERE TALKING WITH SOME PEOPLE I GOT THE HOP ON VIDEO LEFT EARLY CUZ MY LIL BOY WASN'T FEELING GOOD.*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Good show... hotter the fuck.. i felt like an ice cube in hell,sweatin like a motherfucker...

the only shady shit that i saw happen was with the cops towards then end... :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT HAPPENED TOWARD THE END I LEFT EARLY*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

oh and thanks streetlow...can't wait till next year when the AC is working in the last building.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 2 2007, 09:52 PM~8699391
> *Good show... hotter the fuck.. i felt like an ice cube in hell,sweatin like a motherfucker...
> 
> the only shady shit that i saw happen was with the cops towards then end... :angry:
> *


:wave: finally you came out bro, good to chop it up with you, dont be a stranger :biggrin: 


yeah that shit was not cool, but i dont see why everyone gotta run over there and make it more of a scene :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2007, 11:56 PM~8699429
> *:wave: finally you came out bro, good to chop it up with you, dont be a stranger  :biggrin:
> yeah that shit was not cool, but i dont see why everyone gotta run over there and make it more of a scene :dunno:
> *


if ur talking about the lady and the cops..homie is looking 4 someone that has it on tape and people were saying he is willing 2 pay 4 it


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2007, 08:56 PM~8699429
> *:wave: finally you came out bro, good to chop it up with you, dont be a stranger  :biggrin:
> yeah that shit was not cool, but i dont see why everyone gotta run over there and make it more of a scene :dunno:
> *


haha man im to busy shootin bitches but i made it  

i hear u..but the reason why they rushed the second time is cuz they hit that female :nono:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 2 2007, 10:01 PM~8699481
> *haha man im to busy shootin bitches but i made it
> 
> i hear u..but the reason why they rushed the second time is cuz they hit that female :nono:
> *


yea, heard they socked her in the mouth and then tazered her. and after they hancuffed her they were still manhandling her infront of all the kids. :nono:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 2 2007, 09:20 PM~8699156
> *so who is KOS?
> *


 :uh: SHARKSIDE


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 2 2007, 09:11 PM~8699607
> *yea, heard they socked her in the mouth and then tazered her. and after they hancuffed her they were still manhandling her infront of all the kids. :nono:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

i was tryna leave and they told me i couldnt.. i was like wtf??

fuck those mother fuckers.. they are lucky everybody didnt just rush them and beat that ass.. there were a handful of them to like 50 pissed off people comin at them...

i still dont know exactly what lead up to it but in any case what reason could you possibly have to hit a woman in the face?? :angry:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Damn, what the fuck did I miss?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 2 2007, 10:32 PM~8699747
> *Damn, what the fuck did I miss?
> *


nothing much, cops doing what they normally do. and then wonder why people get mad and a scene breaks out.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2007, 12:27 AM~8699710
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> i was tryna leave and they told me i couldnt.. i was like wtf??
> ...


its bull shit but its homies wife with the green drop top 61 with black inserts


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

The cops seemed bored when we were chillin by the hop pit. It sucks they had to slap around some Female. And a tazer??? wtf. 

I tell ya....when we had KOS in Redwood City, them cops over there were cool as fuck!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 2 2007, 09:38 PM~8699827
> *its bull shit but its homies wife with the green drop top 61 with black inserts
> *


this one??










thats fucked up i hope some 1 got that shit on tape :angry:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 2 2007, 10:43 PM~8699894
> *The cops seemed bored when we were chillin by the hop pit. It sucks they had to slap around some Female. And a tazer???  wtf.
> 
> I tell ya....when we had KOS in Redwood City, them cops over there were cool as fuck!
> *


bored they were busy stealin all my beer.....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 2 2007, 11:45 PM~8699913
> *bored they were busy stealin all my beer.....
> *


 :roflmao: yeah..thats what Im talkin about.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2007, 12:44 AM~8699909
> *this one??
> 
> 
> ...


yup....so anybody got it on tape pm me so i can tell him


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 2 2007, 10:46 PM~8699925
> *:roflmao: yeah..thats what Im talkin about.
> *


i hope they drink it too i had some budlight in the cooler since may its been out in the sun then had ice on it probably 15 times no one ever drinks it haha



R I P TO MY 36 HOMIES COORSLIGHT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WHATS UP JUST GOT HOME FROM SAN JO. SO ILL B POSTIN 2MARROW.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 2 2007, 10:43 PM~8699894
> *The cops seemed bored when we were chillin by the hop pit. It sucks they had to slap around some Female. And a tazer???  wtf.
> 
> I tell ya....when we had KOS in Redwood City, them cops over there were cool as fuck!
> *


yea you could feel it while walking around. all the other shows had been cool, and the pd just blend in the back ground. but this time you could tell they were out there and up to no good.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU THAT STOPPED BY THE BOOTH AND SHOWED THE LADIES SOME LOVE. IT WAS NICE TO FINALLY MEET SOME OF THE LIL HOMIES, HAD FUN AND THANKS TO STREETLOW FOR A DAMN GOOD SHOW!!!


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Street Low Great Show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Once again the cops fuck up the show ..


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

FUCK THE POLICE :machinegun:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a good time at the show just don't get why I never place at your shows


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 28 2007, 11:39 AM~8660464
> *I will be taking my bike but will you have better judges cuz when I went to monterey the bike that won had flat tires and  1/2 of his forks were not connected to the crown for the spring to me that should be disqualified i like your shows and I will be there whether I win or loss but it seems like your starting to go down the same path as LRM for judging  bikes I don't know who does your judging but I think you should show them what to look for I'm not hatting I'm just voicing my opinion so I will see you guys at the show
> *


is it because I posted this


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

We would like to thank all those that showed up and gave thier support. It was a hella of a day but sorry for no bikini contest, but there was a lot of ass walking around, and if you know me, I had one bad one on my tail!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 11:22 AM~8702823
> *I had a good time at the show just don't get why I never place at your shows
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 2 2007, 09:11 PM~8699607
> *yea, heard they socked her in the mouth and then tazered her. and after they hancuffed her they were still manhandling her infront of all the kids. :nono:
> *










































its was pretty fucked up ...i saw most of it ...cop first grabbed her and socked her after she spit on them ...then they took her down ...i never saw the tazer ?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

it was a dammmmm good show. :biggrin: meet a lot peps from lil and all the chocino's :0 had lots of fun. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 02:20 PM~8703741
> *We would like to thank all those that showed up and gave thier support. It was a hella of a day but sorry for no bikini contest, but there was a lot of ass walking around, and if you know me, I had one bad one on my tail!
> *


 :thumbsup: see u next year. always have good show's.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 06:21 PM~8705611
> *:thumbsup: see u next year. always have good show's.
> *


 but bad fuckin jugdeing I had love for street low and they never show me no love and these guys can't say shit for what I posted earlier just goes to show how they are :angry:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8706597
> *but bad fuckin jugdeing I had love for street low and  they never show me no love and these guys can't say shit for what I posted earlier just goes to show how they are :angry:
> *


WHAT DO U GOT BIKE R CAR....PIC......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 08:04 PM~8706650
> *WHAT DO U GOT BIKE R CAR....PIC......
> *


bike :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 06:55 PM~8706597
> *but bad fuckin jugdeing I had love for street low and  they never show me no love and these guys can't say shit for what I posted earlier just goes to show how they are :angry:
> *



The reason why none of our staff can respond to your question, is due to the fact that none of our staff members judge the shows. We hire an outside group so that there is no conflict of interest on our behalf. If your just going to our shows just for a trophy, your going for the wrong reason, go to our shows to have a good time looking at the girls & rides & to kick it with your fellow lowriders. Leave the politics for the other promoters & just relax & hang out at ours.


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 3 2007, 08:07 PM~8706687
> *The reason why none of our staff can respond to your question, is due to the fact that none of our staff members judge the shows. We hire an outside group so that there is no conflict of interest on our behalf. If your just going to our shows just for a trophy, your going for the wrong reason, go to our shows to have a good time looking at the girls & rides & to kick it with your fellow lowriders. Leave the politics for the other promoters & just relax & hang out at ours.
> *


I AGREE :thumbsup: ....GETTING A TROPHY IS JUST A PLUS.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

I DONT KNOW HOW THEY JUGDE BUT ME I GO TO SHOW JUST TO KICK IT AND TAKE PIC'S AND TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER SHOW GOING IF I WIN KOOL IF NOT FUCK IT.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

THIS IS WHY I GO TO SHOWS :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 06:55 PM~8706597
> *but bad fuckin jugdeing I had love for street low and  they never show me no love and these guys can't say shit for what I posted earlier just goes to show how they are :angry:
> *



Orale pues, after I brought you that bomb ass chick to pose with your bike.... I see how you are. I didn't hestate to stop and let her take that flick, but I guess next time I know.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 08:21 PM~8706858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 "COCHINO KING"


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 3 2007, 08:44 AM~8701503
> *THANKS TO ALL OF YOU THAT STOPPED BY THE BOOTH AND SHOWED THE LADIES SOME LOVE. IT WAS NICE TO FINALLY MEET SOME OF THE LIL HOMIES, HAD FUN AND THANKS TO STREETLOW FOR A DAMN GOOD SHOW!!!
> *


HEY BRO IT WAS NICE TO MEET U.AND THE REST OF THE COCINO'S... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 3 2007, 08:24 PM~8706886
> *"COCHINO KING"
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 08:22 PM~8706866
> *Orale pues, after I brought you that bomb ass chick to pose with your bike.... I see how you are. I didn't hestate to stop and let her take that flick, but I guess next time I know.
> *


hey what about mine :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> I had a good time at the show just don't get why I never place at your shows
> [/quot


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks for all those who came out to the show supporting the Lowriding Lifestyle


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2007, 07:25 PM~8706906
> *hey what about mine :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



I was there but you weren't... next time, next time.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 3 2007, 08:07 PM~8706687
> *The reason why none of our staff can respond to your question, is due to the fact that none of our staff members judge the shows. We hire an outside group so that there is no conflict of interest on our behalf. If your just going to our shows just for a trophy, your going for the wrong reason, go to our shows to have a good time looking at the girls & rides & to kick it with your fellow lowriders. Leave the politics for the other promoters & just relax & hang out at ours.
> *


not saying that I don't like you shows cuz if you look at my other post I never said that I like your show I know I don't have the best bike but to not even take a 2nd or a 3rd place its ruff for me right now with money its not easy for me to go to shows but i try. Then for you to do this over and over again I don't know what I did but good luck you guys and your mag do me a faver and take me off your mailer


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 07:35 PM~8707019
> *not saying that I don't like you shows cuz if you look at my other post I never said that I like your show  I know I don't have the best bike but to not even take a 2nd or a 3rd place its ruff for me right now with money  its not easy for me to go to shows but i try. Then for you to do this over and over again I don't know what I did but good luck you guys and your mag do me a faver and take me off your mail
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 08:31 PM~8706970
> *I was there but you weren't... next time, next time....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont need to be there........just handle your business :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2007, 08:38 PM~8707061
> *i dont need to be there........just handle your business :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 3 2007, 08:26 PM~8706919
> *Same here its funny because last year same shit happened even the judge said last year why are you leaving early you won he said stick around i did and we didn't get shit my only loss this year it just seems kind of funny
> *


don't trip it ain't the first time. They did that to them guys in the Costa mesa show to


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2007, 07:38 PM~8707061
> *i dont need to be there........just handle your business :biggrin:
> *



Yeah right, then you'll be like "why didn't you wait for me, I wanna see!" Tu sabes, you'll get yours!  :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 08:35 PM~8707019
> *not saying that I don't like you shows cuz if you look at my other post I never said that I like your show  I know I don't have the best bike but to not even take a 2nd or a 3rd place its ruff for me right now with money  its not easy for me to go to shows but i try. Then for you to do this over and over again I don't know what I did but good luck you guys and your mag do me a faver and take me off your mailer
> *



Aye homie I feel U but, lowcreations said it best @ lrm show that lowriding is 
a way of life. Win or lose got to cotinue da tradition


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 08:44 PM~8707121
> *Yeah right, then you'll be like "why didn't you wait for me, I wanna see!" Tu sabes, you'll get yours!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 3 2007, 08:47 PM~8707151
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


A BRO MAYBE HE CAN BRING A MODEL 2 UR HOUSE SO TAKE OUT UR BIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 07:35 PM~8707019
> *not saying that I don't like you shows cuz if you look at my other post I never said that I like your show  I know I don't have the best bike but to not even take a 2nd or a 3rd place its ruff for me right now with money  its not easy for me to go to shows but i try. Then for you to do this over and over again I don't know what I did but good luck you guys and your mag do me a faver and take me off your mailer
> *



I did read your post & I don't think you can enjoy yourself if you had a bad experience but you didn't read my post. I just told you that the judges have nothing to do with Street Low but you are still accusing us (Street Low) of hating you or having something against you.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> *I'm gonna tell you like this, I know you put a lot of money and time into your bike, that I'm not knocking on you. We don't judge the bikes, we hire an outside company. There are alot of complaints that we have gotten due to the bike judging, I see your bike and know it's of caliber. But I guess a trophy is better than a layout in the mag. That's a reason why we have these shows, I know you've been attending our shows and showing your support. Our way of repaing those is through a photo shoot. I hope you don't feel like we are singleing you out. But we have no control of the judging. We try to bring back the fun and enjoyable to our lifestyle not just the competition. So let's see how we can set this up so that you can get something better than a trophy, a layout.*



See how they are tryen to shut me up????


The judges are hired by street low so you guys damn near have everything to do with it!


I just got this on my PM


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 09:02 PM~8707330
> *See how they are tryen to shut me up????
> The judges are hired by street low so you guys damn near have everything to do with it!
> I just got this on my PM
> *



is that what you want is a trophy? if it is your in it for the wrong reason. theres some many bikes out there and the competition is hard in the bikes especially 20". so instead of complaining about how you never win maybe you need to step up your game. i take my lil girls lil tiger as much as i can. even though i already know they dont have a 12" catagory i take it to support streetlow and the shows. i take her bike and enjoy a day with the homies and meeting new ones. dont take this post the wrong way. these guys offered to do a photoshoot and now your trying to make them look stupid and putting them on blast just because you didnt win a trophy?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 08:02 PM~8707330
> *See how they are tryen to shut me up????
> The judges are hired by street low so you guys damn near have everything to do with it!
> I just got this on my PM
> *



You know what, maybe it is better if we do take you of our mailing list like you asked. We don't need your drama. All the homie was doing was trying to be cool with you by trying to offer you photo shoot because that is something we can control. Like we said, we don't have nothing to do with the judging, yeah we hire them, they have alot of experience in building cars & judging lowrider shows. If your hard on cash, don't waste it to compete, use on fun liesure acitivites, then you might enjoy yourself & life a little more.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8707452
> *You know what, maybe it is better if we do take you of our mailing list like you asked. We don't need your drama. All the homie was doing was trying to be cool with you by trying to offer you photo shoot because that is something we can control. Like we said, we don't have nothing to do with the judging, yeah we hire them, they have alot of experience in building cars & judging lowrider shows.  If your hard on cash, don't waste it to compete, use on fun liesure acitivites, then you might enjoy yourself & life a little more.
> *



I'll take photo shoot :worship: :wow: J/K


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2007, 11:10 PM~8707433
> *is that what you want is a trophy? if it is your in it for the wrong reason. theres some many bikes out there and the competition is hard in the bikes especially 20". so instead of complaining about how you never win maybe you need to step up your game. i take my lil girls lil tiger as much as i can. even though i already know they dont have a 12" catagory i take it to support streetlow and the shows. i take her bike and enjoy a day with the homies and meeting new ones. dont take this post the wrong way. these guys offered to do a photoshoot and now your trying to make them look stupid and putting them on blast just because you didnt win a trophy?
> *


u take it to get 2 wrist bands 4 the price of one....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 09:15 PM~8707511
> *u take it to get 2 wrist bands 4 the price of one....
> *



shhhhhh :biggrin: that too until my ride is done


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2007, 11:16 PM~8707523
> *shhhhhh :biggrin: that too until my ride is done
> *



haha...did that a couple of years ago


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 09:02 PM~8707330
> *See how they are tryen to shut me up????
> The judges are hired by street low so you guys damn near have everything to do with it!
> I just got this on my PM
> *


 i know some judges will make a mistake, nobodies perfect. i dont know of any other show that will give u a layout cuz they are trying to make things right, shit i'll send u ALL my trophies for a mag layout.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

hey homie. i dont think they are trying to " shut you up" as you put it. just trying there best to make people happy. the y explained that they have nothin against you or your bilke and are simply trying to show you that. yhe judges are hired by them ,but if they use them to judge then say "well we dont agree with your choices", then why spend the money to hire them in the first place. :dunno: 
i have been in this game for many years. bith competeing and just riding and i have ALWAYS heard complaints about the judginig at every show. not just street low. there are shows that you will place at and some that you wont. its all in the judges just like the l.i.l. family. every one has there own style that they prefer. ( some like the "donks" others traditional) sorry about running on and on just my .02 
dont let no one get you down homie. live youor life and do your thing :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 09:18 PM~8707536
> *haha...did that a couple of years ago
> *


yeah but this is my daughters bike not mine, and she likes going to shows and setting up and cleaning her bike. so im just preparing her for the life


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2007, 09:21 PM~8707569
> *yeah but this is my daughters bike not mine, and she likes going to shows and setting up and cleaning her bike. so im just preparing her for the life
> *



while getting the whole family in for a cheap price :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 11:02 PM~8707330
> *See how they are tryen to shut me up????
> The judges are hired by street low so you guys damn near have everything to do with it!
> I just got this on my PM
> *


u should rep ur club...i build my shit to rep me, my family and my club...trophies are just a bonus....u better off playing the lotto


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 3 2007, 09:19 PM~8707544
> *i know some judges will make a mistake, nobodies perfect. i dont know of any other show that will give u a layout cuz they are trying to make things right, shit i'll send u ALL my trophies for a mag layout.
> *


ILL TAKE A MAG LAYOUT FUCK THE TROPHY


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCKS UP!!

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW... FUCK IT WAS HOT AND THE LADY'S WHERE NICE. HOPE EVERY ONE GOT HOME SAFE.

IT WAS A LONG DIRVE FOR ME OVERY 3 HOURS. CAN'T WAIT TELL NEXT YEAR.

KEEP THEM LOW FOR THE SHOW AND REMEMBER GO BIG OR DIE TRYING

LARRY 
SOCIOS CAR CLUB
YUBA CITY C.C.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 09:28 PM~8707661
> *ILL TAKE A MAG LAYOUT FUCK THE TROPHY
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 09:29 PM~8707689
> *WHAT THE FUCKS UP!!
> 
> HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW... FUCK IT WAS HOT AND THE LADY'S WHERE NICE. HOPE EVERY ONE GOT HOME SAFE.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

HELL YA,,

ILL TAKE A MAG LAYOUT FUCK THE TROPHY 


HELL I GOT 5 FROM THEM THIS YEAR!!

AND YOU CAN HAVE THEM ALL FOR THE PHOTO SHOOT!!!!


LARRY
SOCIOS CAR CLUB 
YUBA CITY C.C.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 11:28 PM~8707661
> *ILL TAKE A MAG LAYOUT FUCK THE TROPHY
> *



i'll take a model bending over my car with out my wife giving me the eye anytime, over a trophy


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

NICE SEEING YOU 84 CUTTY WHAT THE NEXT SHOW YOUR GOING TO??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 09:39 PM~8707872
> *i'll take a model bending over my car with out my wife giving me the eye anytime, over a trophy
> *



Same here homie :tears:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 09:40 PM~8707892
> *NICE SEEING YOU  84 CUTTY WHAT THE NEXT SHOW YOUR GOING TO??
> *


CARNALES PICNIC SEPT 15. U GOING


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 3 2007, 09:41 PM~8707912
> *Same here homie :tears:
> *


ME TO. :wave:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

ARE YOU GOING TO NOR CAL RIDERS AND NEW STYLE ??IN WOOD LAND


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

WHO IS GOING TO NOR CAL RIDERS SHOW ?????? I WILL BE THERE HOPE THERE IS GONG TO BE SOME HOT LOOKING LADYS THERE??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8707452
> *You know what, maybe it is better if we do take you of our mailing list like you asked. We don't need your drama. All the homie was doing was trying to be cool with you by trying to offer you photo shoot because that is something we can control. Like we said, we don't have nothing to do with the judging, yeah we hire them, they have alot of experience in building cars & judging lowrider shows.  If your hard on cash, don't waste it to compete, use on fun liesure acitivites, then you might enjoy yourself & life a little more.
> *


ask your boy what I sent him befor you start talking


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 08:43 PM~8707950
> *ARE YOU GOING TO NOR CAL RIDERS AND NEW STYLE ??IN WOOD LAND
> *


You mean LO*LYSTICS show in Woodland Sept 30 right :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 11:46 PM~8707994
> *ask your boy what I sent him befor you start talking
> *


typing


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(StreetLowrider @ Sep 3 2007, 09:11 PM) 
You know what, maybe it is better if we do take you of our mailing list like you asked. We don't need your drama. All the homie was doing was trying to be cool with you by trying to offer you photo shoot because that is something we can control. Like we said, we don't have nothing to do with the judging, yeah we hire them, they have alot of experience in building cars & judging lowrider shows. If your hard on cash, don't waste it to compete, use on fun liesure acitivites, then you might enjoy yourself & life a little more.


ask your boy what I sent him befor you start talking 


WHO ARE YOU TALKING ??? I MUST NOT BE ME....


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

You mean LO*LYSTICS show in Woodland Sept 30 right 

YA THATS WHAT I MENT LOL SORRY.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 11:48 PM~8708038
> *QUOTE(StreetLowrider @ Sep 3 2007, 09:11 PM)
> You know what, maybe it is better if we do take you of our mailing list like you asked. We don't need your drama. All the homie was doing was trying to be cool with you by trying to offer you photo shoot because that is something we can control. Like we said, we don't have nothing to do with the judging, yeah we hire them, they have alot of experience in building cars & judging lowrider shows.  If your hard on cash, don't waste it to compete, use on fun liesure acitivites, then you might enjoy yourself & life a little more.
> ask your boy what I sent him befor you start talking
> ...


hes just crying


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 09:48 PM~8708038
> *QUOTE(StreetLowrider @ Sep 3 2007, 09:11 PM)
> You know what, maybe it is better if we do take you of our mailing list like you asked. We don't need your drama. All the homie was doing was trying to be cool with you by trying to offer you photo shoot because that is something we can control. Like we said, we don't have nothing to do with the judging, yeah we hire them, they have alot of experience in building cars & judging lowrider shows.  If your hard on cash, don't waste it to compete, use on fun liesure acitivites, then you might enjoy yourself & life a little more.
> ask your boy what I sent him befor you start talking
> ...


He's talking about red demon


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 08:46 PM~8707994
> *ask your boy what I sent him befor you start talking
> *


I called my homie up, he hasn't read what you sent him, but you need to start thinking, before you start typing, trying to put people on blast who are trying to be cool with you by trying to make your unhappy situation a little better.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK IS HE TALKING ABOUT??? HELL IM HERE TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND MEET COOL PEOPLE AND LOOK AT THE FINE LADY'S AND MAYBE GET A FUE NUMBES?? 
AND GET NEW IDEAS ON NEW SHIT I CAN DO ON MY RIDE..
AND WIN A FUE LOL WHEN IM LUCKEY


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 08:51 PM~8708078
> *You mean LO*LYSTICS show in Woodland Sept 30 right
> 
> YA THATS WHAT I MENT LOL SORRY.
> *


You don't want to miss are show we have alot of moey for sweepstakes and the hop and alot of girls will be there because of Pitbull plus its indoor outdoor and there will be a bikini contest and a carnival for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

IM GOING TO CARNALES SEPT 15..... CROWN OF LIFE SEPT 22.....THEN TO LO*LYSTIC SEPT 30 N WOODLAND.THEN IM DONE 4 THE YEAR WITH MY RIDE.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 11:54 PM~8708123
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS HE TALKING ABOUT??? HELL IM HERE TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND MEET COOL PEOPLE AND LOOK AT THE FINE LADY'S AND MAYBE GET A FUE NUMBES??
> AND GET NEW IDEAS ON NEW SHIT I CAN DO ON MY RIDE..
> AND WIN A FUE LOL WHEN IM LUCKEY
> *


 he said nothing 2 u homie.. its all good... calm down tiger :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 3 2007, 09:53 PM~8708122
> *I called my homie up, he hasn't read what you sent him, but you need to start thinking, before you start typing, trying to put people on blast who are trying to be cool with you by trying to make your unhappy situation a little better.
> *


i just seen them at safeway :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 08:55 PM~8708149
> *IM GOING TO CARNALES SEPT 15..... GODS CREATION SEPT 22.....THEN TO LO*LYSTIC SEPT 30 N WOODLAND.THEN IM DONE 4 THE YEAR WITH MY RIDE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 3 2007, 11:55 PM~8708140
> *You don't want to miss are show we have alot of moey for sweepstakes and the hop and alot of girls will be there because of Pitbull plus its indoor outdoor and there will be a bikini contest and a carnival for the kids :biggrin:
> *


will be there


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

FUCK I AM NEVER DONE LOL .. I'LL GO TO A SHOW IN THE RAIN.. 

I LOVE TO SHOW MY SHIT LOL

I WILL SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW AND WE CAN GET ALL THEM FINE ASS LADY'S ALL UP IN MY TRUCK AND GET SOME GOOD PIC LOL

IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 08:57 PM~8708186
> *will be there
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 08:57 PM~8708186
> *will be there
> *


you want to c pittbull 2 :biggrin: 





j/k homie


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

QUOTE(84cutty @ Sep 3 2007, 08:55 PM) 
IM GOING TO CARNALES SEPT 15..... GODS CREATION SEPT 22.....THEN TO LO*LYSTIC SEPT 30 N WOODLAND.THEN IM DONE 4 THE YEAR WITH MY RIDE.


ME 2 I WILL BE SHOWING UP SO I CAN BLOW UP LOL

REMEMBER GO BIG OR DIE TRYING


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 3 2007, 09:57 PM~8708180
> *:thumbsup:
> *


CANT MISS A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 3 2007, 11:59 PM~8708204
> *you want to c pittbull 2  :biggrin:
> j/k homie
> *



WTF!!!!




who told u


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

coast. he said thats all you were playing while he did your top


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

WHEN THERE IS A GOOD SHOW I WILL BE THERE AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE WITH ME ....

WE LOVE IT!!! CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THEM SHOW AND THE COOL ASS CAR CLUBS THAT PUT THEM ON..


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

WHEN THERE IS A GOOD SHOW I WILL BE THERE AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE WITH ME ....

WE LOVE IT!!! CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THEM SHOW AND THE COOL ASS CAR CLUBS THAT PUT THEM ON..

MEET SO REAL GOOD PEOPLE AT THEM.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm is wuz a great show had a lot of fun talking 2 homies, seeing some hot ladies n meeting new lil members but fuck san jo needs 2 fix da streets is my 2nd time poping a tire.i was on my way 2 santa clara st n i poped a tire on kayes st, i wuz broke down until bout 12:30pm :angry: lucky 4 me a homie from image c.c. helped me out i had no spared tire or jack :angry: also thanks 2 da homie from LOWRISCENE they also helped other than da it wuz a good day thanks 2 STREETLOW 4 a great show :biggrin: congrats 2 all da winners n hope every 1 made it home safe.

till next show


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 10:04 PM~8708293
> *WHEN THERE IS A GOOD SHOW I WILL BE THERE AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE WITH ME ....
> 
> WE LOVE IT!!! CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THEM SHOW AND THE COOL ASS CAR CLUBS THAT PUT THEM ON..
> ...


 aye How's your blood pressure tiger?  J/K


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 10:04 PM~8708293
> *WHEN THERE IS A GOOD SHOW I WILL BE THERE AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE WITH ME ....
> 
> WE LOVE IT!!! CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THEM SHOW AND THE COOL ASS CAR CLUBS THAT PUT THEM ON..
> ...











HEY LARRY PUT DOWN THE BOTTLE....J/K... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 09:55 PM~8708149
> *IM GOING TO CARNALES SEPT 15..... GODS CREATION SEPT 22.....THEN TO LO*LYSTIC SEPT 30 N WOODLAND.THEN IM DONE 4 THE YEAR WITH MY RIDE.
> *



good lookin on goin to our bbq on the 15 homie i'vs always seen you at shows but havent had the opertunity to meet u manye see u on the 15th


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 09:28 PM~8707661
> *ILL TAKE A MAG LAYOUT FUCK THE TROPHY
> *


I did helped them before and now they want to do something that they told me they would do 3 years ago and I called and called and they never would call me back so Im sorry to all you that don't know my side of the story and I got tired of not saying nothing and letting it happen


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 4 2007, 12:03 AM~8708272
> *coast.  he said thats all you were playing while he did your top
> *


when u came down i had just changed the cd.put it on the table and when u left i was going to put it on but couldn't find it... :0 i don't think i'm the only fan :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 10:08 PM~8708365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

WHEN THERE IS A GOOD SHOW I WILL BE THERE AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE WITH ME ....

WE LOVE IT!!! CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THEM SHOW AND THE COOL ASS CAR CLUBS THAT PUT THEM ON..

MEET SO REAL GOOD PEOPLE AT THEM.



aye How's your blood pressure tiger? J/K


WHY ARE YOU CALLING ME TIGER???


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

so im tryin to get at some females to come through our bbq for some modelin type thing n e 1 got n e suggestions???


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Sep 3 2007, 09:04 PM~8708293
> *WHEN THERE IS A GOOD SHOW I WILL BE THERE AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE WITH ME ....
> 
> WE LOVE IT!!! CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THEM SHOW AND THE COOL ASS CAR CLUBS THAT PUT THEM ON..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 10:07 PM~8708336
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm is wuz a great show had a lot of fun talking 2 homies, seeing some hot ladies n meeting new lil members but fuck san jo needs 2 fix da streets is my 2nd time poping a tire.i was on my way 2 santa clara st n i poped a tire on kayes st, i wuz broke down until bout 12:30pm  :angry:  lucky 4 me a homie from image c.c. helped me out i had no spared tire or jack  :angry:  also thanks 2 da homie from LOWRISCENE they also helped other than da it wuz a good day thanks 2 STREETLOW 4 a great show  :biggrin:  congrats 2 all da winners n hope every 1 made it home safe.
> 
> till next show
> *


you should have called me......thats down the street from my pad


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 10:09 PM~8708377
> *I did helped them before and  now they want to do something that they told me they would do 3 years ago and I called and called and they never would call me back so Im sorry to all you that don't know my side of the story and I got tired of not saying nothing and letting it happen
> *


 :thumbsup: DO WHAT EVER U GOT TO DO HOMIE.YEA UR WRITE NOBODY KNOW UR SIDE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so good luck to you and your magazine I'm done with what I have to say


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

STOP CRYING !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm is wuz a great show had a lot of fun talking 2 homies, seeing some hot ladies n meeting new lil members but fuck san jo needs 2 fix da streets is my 2nd time poping a tire.i was on my way 2 santa clara st n i poped a tire on kayes st, i wuz broke down until bout 12:30pm lucky 4 me a homie from image c.c. helped me out i had no spared tire or jack also thanks 2 da homie from LOWRISCENE they also helped other than da it wuz a good day thanks 2 STREETLOW 4 a great show congrats 2 all da winners n hope every 1 made it home safe.

till next show 


SHIT JESS .. YOU NEED TO GET SOME GOOD TIRES HOME BOY. LOL

YA MY CELL I BROKE AT THE SHOW SO I COULD NOT HELP I WE HOME 3 HOURS WITH NO PHONE... IT SUCKED


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 10:07 PM~8708336
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm is wuz a great show had a lot of fun talking 2 homies, seeing some hot ladies n meeting new lil members but fuck san jo needs 2 fix da streets is my 2nd time poping a tire.i was on my way 2 santa clara st n i poped a tire on kayes st, i wuz broke down until bout 12:30pm  :angry:  lucky 4 me a homie from image c.c. helped me out i had no spared tire or jack  :angry:  also thanks 2 da homie from LOWRISCENE they also helped other than da it wuz a good day thanks 2 STREETLOW 4 a great show  :biggrin:  congrats 2 all da winners n hope every 1 made it home safe.
> 
> till next show
> *



damn that sucks that your day ended on a fuckin flat man but like u said it was a good show other then the cops trippin out on me n killer mutha fucker didnt want the snake at the show can u believe that MAS PUTOS i even heard they beat the shit outta a female club member (not sure wat club) infront of the club n her kids thats some scandolous as shit manye


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WHATS UP 408 LATINA


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

did anyone catch my gas hop on film dammit?????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SO WHENS THE NEXT SHOW FOR STREETLOW?


----------



## 408 Latina (Sep 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 11:21 PM~8708541
> *WHATS UP 408 LATINA
> *


NOTHING PRIMO...... HOW ARE YOU?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 3 2007, 10:11 PM~8708405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 3 2007, 10:22 PM~8708550
> *did anyone catch my gas hop on film dammit?????
> *


i seen camera's


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was good meetin some of you at the show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WHATS UP CE707 DONT TRIP HOMIE FUCK IT IF THEY WANT TO DO A SHOOT 4 THE MAG DO IT.LIKE THEY SAY THEY DONT JUGDE SO JUST LET IT RIDE. :thumbsup: U GOT A NICE LOOKIN BIKE.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :biggrin: 

BUT SINCE WE R COMPLAINING I WANT 2 COMPLAIN AGAIN WHY DO U GUYS ALLOWED THEM HYPHY FOOLS DRIVE AROUND WHILE DA SHOW IS GOING ON PINCHES PENDEJOS ALMOST RUNNED OVER A KID, THEY WERE LUCKY IT WAS NOT MY KID CUZ I WOULD OF BEEN IN JAIL RIGHT NOW :biggrin: PERO 4 REALS DA SHIT HAS 2 STOP BEFORE SOMEBODY GETS HURT OR THEY FUCK UP SOBODY'S RIDE :angry: :biggrin: JUST MY .02 CENTS  


WELL I SHOULD NOT SAY WHY DO U GUYS ALLOWED IT MAYBE I SHOULD SAY NEED 2 KEEP IT UNDER CONTROL :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 11:02 PM~8708988
> *CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT SINCE WE R COMPLAINING I WANT 2 COMPLAIN AGAIN WHY DO U GUYS ALLOWED THEM HYPHY FOOLS DRIVE AROUND WHILE DA SHOW IS GOING ON PINCHES PENDEJOS ALMOST RUNNED OVER A KID, THEY WERE LUCKY IT WAS NOT MY KID CUZ I WOULD OF BEEN IN JAIL RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:  PERO 4 REALS DA SHIT HAS 2 STOP BEFORE SOMEBODY GETS HURT OR THEY FUCK UP SOBODY'S RIDE  :angry:  :biggrin:  JUST MY .02 CENTS
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 11:02 PM~8708988
> *CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT SINCE WE R COMPLAINING I WANT 2 COMPLAIN AGAIN WHY DO U GUYS ALLOWED THEM HYPHY FOOLS DRIVE AROUND WHILE DA SHOW IS GOING ON PINCHES PENDEJOS ALMOST RUNNED OVER A KID, THEY WERE LUCKY IT WAS NOT MY KID CUZ I WOULD OF BEEN IN JAIL RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:  PERO 4 REALS DA SHIT HAS 2 STOP BEFORE SOMEBODY GETS HURT OR THEY FUCK UP SOBODY'S RIDE  :angry:  :biggrin:  JUST MY .02 CENTS
> ...



engrish pleash :biggrin: :roflmao: 

i remember one fool at the june show last year was on a golf cart driving like an idiot. take that shit somewhere else. the only one who enjoyed the hyphy shit was REGAL KING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 3 2007, 11:04 PM~8709016
> *engrish pleash :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> 
> i remember one fool at the june show last year was on a golf cart driving like an idiot. take that shit somewhere else. the only one who enjoyed the hyphy shit was REGAL KING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 11:02 PM~8708988
> *CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT SINCE WE R COMPLAINING I WANT 2 COMPLAIN AGAIN WHY DO U GUYS ALLOWED THEM HYPHY FOOLS DRIVE AROUND WHILE DA SHOW IS GOING ON PINCHES PENDEJOS ALMOST RUNNED OVER A KID, THEY WERE LUCKY IT WAS NOT MY KID CUZ I WOULD OF BEEN IN JAIL RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:  PERO 4 REALS DA SHIT HAS 2 STOP BEFORE SOMEBODY GETS HURT OR THEY FUCK UP SOBODY'S RIDE  :angry:  :biggrin:  JUST MY .02 CENTS
> ...


WE LEARN FROM EVERY SHOW.AND TRY TO MAKE THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: BETTER.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 11:07 PM~8709044
> *WE LEARN FROM EVERY SHOW.AND TRY TO MAKE THE NEXT ONE  :biggrin: BETTER.
> *





I KNOW HUH :biggrin: OTHER THAN DA STREETLOW STAFF WERE ON DA MONEY


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 3 2007, 09:09 PM~8708377
> *I did helped them before and  now they want to do something that they told me they would do 3 years ago and I called and called and they never would call me back so Im sorry to all you that don't know my side of the story and I got tired of not saying nothing and letting it happen
> *


Well since my kindness is taken for weakness, I'll put it like this. I *PM* you so that we could handle this civilized without having to have the laundry outside, but since you like your chonies to be seen by everyone, it's cool that you feel that way, and since you've kept your mouth quite for three years without saying nada, well "A closed mouth never gets fed." As for you helping us out in '04, who did you talk to? We are small company so it's not like your gonna get lost on the switch board (flash button). But hey it's cool, no love lost, may you do well in all your endeavors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 11:16 PM~8709115
> *Well since my kindness is taken for weakness, I'll put it like this. I PM you so that we could handle this civilized without having to have the laundry outside, but since you like your chonies to be seen by everyone, it's cool that you feel that way, and since you've kept your mouth quite for three years without saying nada, well "A closed mouth never gets fed." As for you helping us out in '04, who did you talk to? We are small company so it's not like your gonna get lost on the switch board (flash button). But hey it's cool, no love lost, may you do well in all your endeavors.
> *



MAYBE HE WAS TALKING TO *STREETCUSTOM* THEY PUT HIM ON HOLD AND THEY WENT UNDER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is our club on the way to the show bringing Eddies car are club member Phil got the interior redone it came out tight


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 11:16 PM~8709115
> *Well since my kindness is taken for weakness, I'll put it like this. I PM you so that we could handle this civilized without having to have the laundry outside, but since you like your chonies to be seen by everyone, it's cool that you feel that way, and since you've kept your mouth quite for three years without saying nada, well "A closed mouth never gets fed." As for you helping us out in '04, who did you talk to? We are small company so it's not like your gonna get lost on the switch board (flash button). But hey it's cool, no love lost, may you do well in all your endeavors.
> *


 I talked to gil


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 3 2007, 10:23 PM~8709177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Phill was hella dead at the show, he looked like a zombie. But you guys did come out hard, sweet ranflas. And the work on Eddies dream was mad love!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lets drop it cuz whats done is done fuck it thanks for offering for the shoot


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 10:25 PM~8709195
> *Phill was hella dead at the show, he looked like a zombie. But you guys did come out hard, sweet ranflas. And the work on Eddies dream was mad love!
> *


Yah they were up all night getting it done thats why we came in a little late


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 3 2007, 11:23 PM~8709177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They did a good job on the interior


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 3 2007, 10:28 PM~8709221
> *They did a good job on the interior
> *


Thankyou


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

THANKS TO STREETLOW 4 GIVING GREAT SHOW'S.MAYBE N TIME COULD HAVE MORE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 3 2007, 10:36 PM~8709281
> *THANKS TO STREETLOW 4 GIVING GREAT SHOW'S.MAYBE N TIME COULD HAVE MORE SHOW :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah and maybe next time we'll get our bikini contest back.... I know I had one! Well my personal one at least! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 11:55 PM~8709456
> *Yeah and maybe next time we'll get our bikini contest back.... I know I had one! Well my personal one at least!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here's a few pics i took of the show....check them out and let me know what you think

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=285535&st=1880


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i thought it was a good show! it was hot as fuck, but it was all good cause the girls were wearin less :biggrin: as for the judging, you guys should look into some new people. i personally dont trip cause i know my car aint nothin special, but how does my boys 65 hard top get beat by a 64 drop top? they are both clean cars, but different catagories. my boy wasnt really trippin either, but i just thought you guys should know whats up


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

Man the show was fuccen off the chains.. and shit my brown ass got roasted... Mad thanks to everyone who showed up.. It shows the world that the bay area and northern cali isnt "low turn out" You guys did it and showed up in full force.. Mad Shout out to all the homies who came down from chicago.. Man i was like holy shit a club from chicago.. rock the fucc on.. hahaha... Even though we didnt have a bikini contest.. the women walking around were off the hook.. very sexy.. cant go wrong.. women and cars.. shit thats the life... haahah.. I hope all of you had your sun block on cause it was fuccen scorchin on sunday. For the perfomances you have to give it to gilbert for acquiring E40 for the show... 40 earned his pay that day....Well once again thanks to all for comming out and making this show successful.... 

Ralph


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 10:46 PM~8708813
> *like i have ur number  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


then how did you call me last time


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

My 2 cents is this

These guys work their asses off to bring u a good show.. they hook you guys up as much as they can..if something is wrong, they try and make ti right...

A homie you have a nice ass bike.. but you dont place...maybe its bad judge'n maybe they dont see you bike being as nice as u do.. look a the bike thats closest toy our bikes level.. did that bike place?? if not why are ut aking it personal.. if it did maybe you should look at the bike again to see what u need to do to outshine it.. thats the name of the game homie..

Streetlow already said they have nuttin against u and they have nuttin to do with the judge'n.. if u ask me i think like alot of these other homies think that u really are in it for the wrong reason.. and i think its pretty fucked up you are tryna out streetlow and make them seem like the bad guys when they are tryna make things right for you....

Half the riders i know take their trophys and toss them when they get home


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

love those shows!!! come to the Northwest!!! 08


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 3 2007, 11:27 PM~8709649
> *i thought it was a good show! it was hot as fuck, but it was all good cause the girls were wearin less :biggrin:  as for the judging, you guys should look into some new people. i personally dont trip cause i know my car aint nothin special, but how does my boys 65 hard top get beat by a 64 drop top? they are both clean cars, but different catagories. my boy wasnt really trippin either, but i just thought you guys should know whats up
> *


pretty sure my car did not even get judged  ....+ the luxury 89 and below class should have be 
best 60's luxury 
best 70's luxury
best 80's luxury 
best 90's luxury 
i think alot more caddy and lincon owners would appriciate it  

i counted over 25 cars in the 89 and below class with only 4 trophys being handed out ....not saying my caddy was good enough for one and i know its not all about the trophy but it would have been nice...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LOOK I KNOW SOME OF DA JUDGES N THEY BEEN DOING THIS 4 A LONG TIME SO LET'S GIVE THEM PROPS, THEY HAD A LOT OF CARS 2 JUDGE SO LET'S DROP THIS N GIVE PROPS WERE PROPS R DUE.

*JUDGES* GREAT JOB :biggrin: 

*STREETLOW STAFF* GREAT FUCKING JOB


EVERY 1 DA BROUGHT THEIR RIDES LOTS OF PROPS


SO LET'S KEEP IT POSITIVE CUZ WE NEED STREETLOW AS MUCH AS STREETLOW NEEDS US SO WE R A BIG ASS FAMILY  


SO ALL DA SAID POST SOME PINCHES VIEJAS CUZ THEY WERE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

It was a nice show.....HOT as fuk!!...meet a couple homies from here on LIL....was it just me or did the hop seem a little disorganized???......it just seemed to take forever for the next car to come in and hop while we were all baking in the pinche sun.....before the hop was all done there was barely anybody watchin....great show, here are some pics i took.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pics, thanks 4 sharing


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Sep 4 2007, 08:59 AM~8711458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Arts caddy is fuckin bad ass!!! super fuckin clean


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 11:55 PM~8709456
> *Yeah and maybe next time we'll get our bikini contest back.... I know I had one! Well my personal one at least!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



gracias por la invitacion :angry: :angry: :biggrin: 

but pm some pics :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Great show, too hot though, as far as the judging ehh what ever. We BBQ, kicked it and had good times, so it was a toda madre you know. 

"Next time don't let Viejitos, Dukes, Bay Bombs, Oldies, Antiguos and the rest of them bomb cc clubs in..............They make it realy hard for me to win :biggrin: :biggrin: "



:biggrin:  *!!!Just kidding!!!!*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 09:05 AM~8711511
> *gracias por la invitacion  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> but pm some pics  :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is a video of the yellow 64 double pump at the hop....i'll post up others later!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EEVLWYS_@Sep 4 2007, 10:33 AM~8711701
> *Here is a video of the yellow 64 double pump at the hop....i'll post up others later!
> 
> 
> *


I don't see nothing :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Good meeting you out there bro ....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 11:15 AM~8712063
> *Good meeting you out there bro ....
> *


it was good meeting you to bro I like your cars do you have more plan for it


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8712109
> *it was good meeting you to bro I like your cars do you have more plan for it
> *


Oh yeah ... by next season will have allot more done on it .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 11:24 AM~8712149
> *Oh yeah ... by next season will have allot more done on it ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 4 2007, 10:18 AM~8711575
> *Great show, too hot though, as far as the judging ehh what ever.  We BBQ, kicked it and had good times, so it was a toda madre you know.
> 
> "Next time don't let Viejitos, Dukes, Bay Bombs, Oldies, Antiguos and the rest of them bomb cc clubs in..............They make it realy hard for me to win  :biggrin:  :biggrin: "
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: in da case don't let all those bad ass trucks in cuz i did not win eigther  :biggrin:  


*BAD ASS SHOW!*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 11:26 AM~8712174
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


how are you doing eddie


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 10:27 AM~8712181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: in da case don't let all those bad ass trucks in cuz i did not win eigther    :biggrin:
> BAD ASS SHOW!
> *


they just hate on you cause its a RAIDERS truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 4 2007, 11:33 AM~8712232
> *how are you doing eddie
> *


:wave: aight besides the fact that i have to go to work out in Lodi today :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2007, 11:47 AM~8712343
> *they just hate on you cause its a RAIDERS truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*SEPTEMBER 22ND......................................*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 11:57 AM~8712428
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how was santa clara st? I did not make it  :angry: 















:biggrin:


i wonder if i can send da bill 2 san jo city?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8712109
> *it was good meeting you to bro I like your cars do you have more plan for it
> *


Sorry I didnt get a chance to meet you yesterday. Hit me up and we can talk about some stripping!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

Hey hey hey! Looks like I missed a good show. San Diego was tight though, lots of nice rides. I'm still waiting on some pics. I'll post them as soon as I get them. My Lowrider photo shoot on Friday went good too! I will be on the cover of the February issue. Look out for it.

Much love,
Tomasa


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 12:22 PM~8712595
> *Hey hey hey! Looks like I missed a good show. San Diego was tight though, lots of nice rides. I'm still waiting on some pics. I'll post them as soon as I get them. My Lowrider photo shoot on Friday went good too!  I will be on the cover of the February issue. Look out for it.
> 
> Much love,
> ...




can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 11:22 AM~8712595
> *Hey hey hey! Looks like I missed a good show. San Diego was tight though, lots of nice rides. I'm still waiting on some pics. I'll post them as soon as I get them. My Lowrider photo shoot on Friday went good too!  I will be on the cover of the February issue. Look out for it.
> 
> Much love,
> ...


yeah you did miss a great show, sweet can we get an autographed copy :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 11:25 AM~8712616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car has some nice headlights :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2007, 12:23 PM~8712608
> *yeah you did miss a great show, sweet can we get an autographed copy  :biggrin:
> *




But of course! Your part of my entourage remember? LOL. Shot out to the cochino's club? Ha ha. What's up? Can I be your spokes model?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 11:26 AM~8712630
> *But of course! Your part of my entourage remember? LOL. Shot out to the cochino's club? Ha ha. What's up? Can I be your spokes model?
> *


damn right you can :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2007, 12:31 PM~8712676
> *damn right you can :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That's tight, k don't forget my shirt :biggrin: We'll do a photo shoot too. Holla atcha girl! LOL.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Tomasa are u waiting on the pics from jess??? ill call him up right now and tell him to hurry the shit fuck up!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 4 2007, 12:43 PM~8712789
> *Tomasa are u waiting on the pics from jess??? ill call him up right now and tell him to hurry the shit fuck up!!  :biggrin:
> *




Ha ha. Yea, he said he would email them to me. :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2007, 12:23 PM~8712608
> *yeah you did miss a great show, sweet can we get an autographed copy  :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8713052
> *X 2
> *




X3 :biggrin:


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 01:13 PM~8713059
> *X3  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx for the love! Well hopefully there will be a show around that time and then I can have a booth set up. I'll try to get it to you guys either way though. The Cochino's club should be crackin by then. LOL.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

COCHINO CLUB IS CRACKING ALREADY :biggrin: BUT I'M SURE U CAN MAKE IT BETTER


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 12:28 PM~8713212
> *COCHINO CLUB IS CRACKING ALREADY  :biggrin:  BUT I'M SURE U CAN MAKE IT BETTER
> *


X20000000 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 4 2007, 11:47 AM~8711384
> *pretty sure my car did not even get judged    ....+ the luxury 89 and below class should have be
> best 60's luxury
> best 70's luxury
> ...


the judgeing was more,,should i say way more fair then LRM...this judge keeped me in street where i belong cause i'm not lifted....stock paint with patterns and stripping, all stock interior, custom wheels.. I was happy took 1st so judges are A+in my book


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

NICE SHOW EVERYONE


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2007, 01:32 PM~8713239
> *X20000000 :biggrin:
> *




All right it's official! 


*<span style=\'color:gray\'>Tomasa*[/i]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2007, 01:52 PM~8713392
> *the judgeing was more,,should i say way more fair then LRM...this judge keeped me in street where i belong cause i'm not lifted....stock paint with patterns and stripping, all stock interior, custom wheels.. I was happy took 1st so judges are A+in my book
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 01:57 PM~8713442
> *All right it's official!
> <span style=\'color:gray\'>Tomasa[/i]
> 
> ...








:worship: :worship: :worship: 



right click save :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 12:57 PM~8713442
> *All right it's official!
> <span style=\'color:gray\'>Tomasa[/i]
> 
> ...



DAMN NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 01:57 PM~8713442
> *All right it's official!
> <span style=\'color:gray\'>Tomasa[/i]
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 02:02 PM~8713505
> *:wave:
> *



EASY BUDDY THAT MY WOMAN YOUR WAVING TO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 01:57 PM~8713442
> *All right it's official!
> <span style=\'color:gray\'>Tomasa[/i]
> 
> ...



got dam you look good may be you can pose with my bike one of these days


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 4 2007, 02:04 PM~8713522
> *EASY BUDDY THAT MY WOMAN YOUR WAVING TO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Does she know this ???? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 02:05 PM~8713535
> *Does she know this ????  :biggrin:
> *





:no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Sep 4 2007, 02:05 PM~8713535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHE DOES IN MY DREAMS :biggrin: DOES THAT COUNT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 4 2007, 02:11 PM~8713561
> *SHE DOES IN MY DREAMS :biggrin: DOES THAT COUNT :biggrin:
> *






:no: :no: :no: 



in da case she is my wife in mines :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 12:10 PM~8713030
> *Ha ha. Yea, he said he would email them to me.  :dunno:
> *


haha fuckin jess i bet he hasnt even looked at the pics yet.. :biggrin:

you will probably get them by the end of today or tomorrow..


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 12:13 PM~8713059
> *X3  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


8========D


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

streetlow show was real good thanks to demonrojo and gilbert and all the staff that are cool with us for doing a good event ---i did see the police acting up trying to be tough "FUCK THE POLICE" 


only problem i had is with the usual retarded wanna-be gangstars starting shit at a peaceful event but we took care of it with the help of other car clubs which is nice to see all of us banning together...Also please do not bring them ugly hoes from "in yo face" shit records with the bodyguards :thumbsdown: :dunno: -asking for 10 dollars for a pic fuck them we got the rides "bitch pay us"


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2007, 02:19 PM~8713629
> *streetlow show was real good thanks to demonrojo and gilbert and all the staff that are cool with us for doing a good event ---i did see the police acting up trying to be tough "FUCK THE POLICE"
> only problem i had is with the usual retarded wanna-be gangstars starting shit at a peaceful event but we took care of it with the help of other car clubs which is nice to see all of us banning together...Also please do not bring them ugly hoes from "in yo face" shit records with the bodyguards  :thumbsdown:  :dunno: -asking for 10 dollars for a pic fuck them we got the rides "bitch pay us"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You tell em Tito ... i know what you are saying about those broads .... Chole and Big Daddy Auto Parts models were clownin on them .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2007, 02:19 PM~8713629
> *streetlow show was real good thanks to demonrojo and gilbert and all the staff that are cool with us for doing a good event ---i did see the police acting up trying to be tough "FUCK THE POLICE"
> only problem i had is with the usual retarded wanna-be gangstars starting shit at a peaceful event but we took care of it with the help of other car clubs which is nice to see all of us banning together...Also please do not bring them ugly hoes from "in yo face" shit records with the bodyguards  :thumbsdown:  :dunno: -asking for 10 dollars for a pic fuck them we got the rides "bitch pay us"
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


WUZ UP HOMIE C U AT DA NEXT 1


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 01:21 PM~8713646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You tell em Tito ... i know what you are saying about those broads .... Chole and Big Daddy Auto Parts models were clownin on them .....
> *


THANKS LOCS THATS ALWAYS NICE TO HEAR, IM GLAD YOU GUYS LIKED THE GIRLS THAT WE TOOK TO THE SHOW, BESIDES I KNEW THEY WOULD TAKE PICS WITH YOU, YOUR RIDE AND FAMILY CAUSE THEY HELLA COOL LIKE THAT, THE ONLY REASON I COULD SEE THEM CHARGIN YOU IS IF THEY WERE SELLIN THERE PICS... AND THATS JUST SO THAT THEY CAN GET A LITTLE BIT OF CHANGE TO HELP THEM OUT WITH BUYING OUTFITS AND GAS MONEY.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2007, 01:19 PM~8713629
> *streetlow show was real good thanks to demonrojo and gilbert and all the staff that are cool with us for doing a good event ---i did see the police acting up trying to be tough "FUCK THE POLICE"
> only problem i had is with the usual retarded wanna-be gangstars starting shit at a peaceful event but we took care of it with the help of other car clubs which is nice to see all of us banning together...Also please do not bring them ugly hoes from "in yo face" shit records with the bodyguards  :thumbsdown:  :dunno: -asking for 10 dollars for a pic fuck them we got the rides "bitch pay us"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i thought i was the only 1 that thought they looked a hot mess!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2007, 02:31 PM~8713714
> *THANKS LOCS THATS ALWAYS NICE TO HEAR, IM GLAD YOU GUYS LIKED THE GIRLS THAT WE TOOK TO THE SHOW, BESIDES I KNEW THEY WOULD TAKE PICS WITH YOU, YOUR RIDE AND FAMILY CAUSE THEY HELLA COOL LIKE THAT, THE ONLY REASON I COULD SEE THEM CHARGIN YOU IS IF THEY WERE SELLIN THERE PICS... AND THATS JUST SO THAT THEY CAN GET A LITTLE BIT OF CHANGE TO HELP THEM OUT WITH BUYING OUTFITS AND GAS MONEY.
> *




I'M NOT PAYING :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

this girl is baddddddddddddd...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nina!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2007, 02:19 PM~8713629
> *streetlow show was real good thanks to demonrojo and gilbert and all the staff that are cool with us for doing a good event ---i did see the police acting up trying to be tough "FUCK THE POLICE"
> only problem i had is with the usual retarded wanna-be gangstars starting shit at a peaceful event but we took care of it with the help of other car clubs which is nice to see all of us banning together...Also please do not bring them ugly hoes from "in yo face" shit records with the bodyguards  :thumbsdown:  :dunno: -asking for 10 dollars for a pic fuck them we got the rides "bitch pay us"
> *


Aye tito you guyz were lookin good @ da super show , R U guyz going to nor-cal rydas next?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 3 2007, 10:55 PM~8709456
> *Yeah and maybe next time we'll get our bikini contest back.... I know I had one! Well my personal one at least!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hold out



pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 4 2007, 01:57 PM~8713442
> *All right it's official!
> <span style=\'color:gray\'>Tomasa[/i]
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:         :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

***********************ATT**************ATT************************

IF ANTBODY HAS OR KNOWS SOMEBODY WHO HAS TAPE FOOTAGE OF WHAT HAPPEN AT THE SHOW WITH THE COPS AND THE LADY..SHES BADLY BEAT UP AND HER HUSBAND IS LOOKING 4 A TAPE OF THE EVENT..PLEASE,PLEASE PM ME

THANKS EDDIE


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2007, 02:19 PM~8713629
> *streetlow show was real good thanks to demonrojo and gilbert and all the staff that are cool with us for doing a good event ---i did see the police acting up trying to be tough "FUCK THE POLICE"
> only problem i had is with the usual retarded wanna-be gangstars starting shit at a peaceful event but we took care of it with the help of other car clubs which is nice to see all of us banning together...Also please do not bring them ugly hoes from "in yo face" shit records with the bodyguards  :thumbsdown:  :dunno: -asking for 10 dollars for a pic fuck them we got the rides "bitch pay us"
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i highly agree bitch pay us but truth be told some of them werent ugly but we just say that cuz they wanna charge a ***** 4 sum pics lol but fuck dat i aint payin all of big daddy girls looked it better dressed it better n didnt charge


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2007, 07:49 PM~8716257
> ************************ATT**************ATT************************
> 
> IF ANTBODY HAS OR KNOWS SOMEBODY WHO HAS TAPE FOOTAGE OF WHAT HAPPEN AT THE SHOW WITH THE COPS AND THE LADY..SHES BADLY BEAT UP AND HER HUSBAND IS LOOKING 4 A TAPE  OF THE EVENT..PLEASE,PLEASE PM ME
> ...



damn i wish i did i'd hella help u out man i heard that was fucked up shit that happen to her best of luck to her n her family in findin that tape n gettin them pinche pigs


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 02:22 PM~8713652
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WUZ UP HOMIE C U AT DA NEXT 1
> *


  :biggrin:  you know it


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2007, 02:21 PM~8713646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You tell em Tito ... i know what you are saying about those broads .... Chole and Big Daddy Auto Parts models were clownin on them .....
> *


man you know what im talking about. Chole was being hella cool with us -talking to my homie Bobby from Arizona and also looking way better then them " in yo face Chickenheads" damn spaeking on that did you see there face man they were hell hurt....
SLM and Big Daddy girls #1 ----straight up women not hoodrats 



























well not into the cochino crew gets ahold of them :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2007, 07:49 PM~8716257
> ************************ATT**************ATT************************
> 
> IF ANTBODY HAS OR KNOWS SOMEBODY WHO HAS TAPE FOOTAGE OF WHAT HAPPEN AT THE SHOW WITH THE COPS AND THE LADY..SHES BADLY BEAT UP AND HER HUSBAND IS LOOKING 4 A TAPE  OF THE EVENT..PLEASE,PLEASE PM ME
> ...


seriously i got there late --what happened????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


Thanks for putting my dog Mr. Butters
In the new streetlow magazine under Low Creations Picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree that's retarded ass hell to have these models walkin around with Body guards, maybe one would be somewhat understanding, but they over did it, its not like they are Vida Guerra :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 4 2007, 09:39 PM~8717464
> *I agree that's retarded ass hell to have these models walkin around with Body guards, maybe one would be somewhat understanding, but they over did it, its not like they are Vida Guerra :biggrin:
> *


AGREED


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2007, 04:08 PM~8714029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay thats my man!!!  EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2007, 07:49 PM~8716257
> ************************ATT**************ATT************************
> 
> IF ANTBODY HAS OR KNOWS SOMEBODY WHO HAS TAPE FOOTAGE OF WHAT HAPPEN AT THE SHOW WITH THE COPS AND THE LADY..SHES BADLY BEAT UP AND HER HUSBAND IS LOOKING 4 A TAPE  OF THE EVENT..PLEASE,PLEASE PM ME
> ...


check thos pics i see video cams next to people with club shirts


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2007, 12:26 PM~8712624
> *that car has some nice headlights :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2007, 12:52 PM~8713392
> *the judgeing was more,,should i say way more fair then LRM...this judge keeped me in street where i belong cause i'm not lifted....stock paint with patterns and stripping, all stock interior, custom wheels.. I was happy took 1st so judges are A+in my book
> *


its all good ...i really aient mad .....show was definatly kool .... but in my opinion the judges where lacking ....or in my case ....missing in action


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_l8yuv75o


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 01:51 PM~8713889
> *I'M NOT PAYING  :biggrin:
> *


its all free for cochino club members :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dough boy+Sep 4 2007, 07:17 PM~8716564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 5 2007, 08:23 AM~8719767
> *its all free for cochino club members  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I THINK I'M A MEMBER :biggrin: HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kopmpQ94nGM


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2007, 09:58 AM~8720451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2007, 09:58 AM~8720451
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2007, 03:08 PM~8714029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks......and dont forget not to waste your time with voting for me in the big daddy contest anymore....i dropped out do to a very unorginized contest....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2007, 10:51 AM~8720859
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 DAMN DAMN DAMN ! IS SHE IN THE CONTEST FOR BIG DADDYS ? WHATS HER NAME ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Sep 5 2007, 12:13 PM~8721599
> *DAMN DAMN DAMN ! IS SHE IN THE CONTEST FOR BIG DADDYS ? WHATS HER NAME ?
> *




*CHOLE *she is not pero she would of won 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Sep 5 2007, 11:13 AM~8721599
> *DAMN DAMN DAMN ! IS SHE IN THE CONTEST FOR BIG DADDYS ? WHATS HER NAME ?
> *


her name is Chole and no she not in the contest.. cause then there would have been no contest everyone loves her.


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2007, 09:58 AM~8720451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LUV ..........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8721615
> *her name is Chole and no she not in the contest.. cause then there would have been no contest everyone loves her.
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Sep 5 2007, 10:29 AM~8721163
> *thanks......and dont forget not to waste your time with voting for me in the big daddy contest anymore....i dropped out do to a very unorginized contest....
> *


I don't blame you, it seems like there is never going to be an end to it. Just to let everyone know, StreetLow had nothing to do with the contest. One of our photographers was just taking pics for the homie at Big Daddy's Auto Parts.

Let Phil know, that he got down on Lil' Eddies interior, it looks real good.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Sep 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8721655
> *IM IN LUV ..........
> *



SHE HAS HER CLUB DE ENAMORADOS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2007, 12:08 PM~8721994
> *SHE HAS HER CLUB DE ENAMORADOS  :biggrin:
> *


yeah she does, 

thanks to STREETLOW for letting me do this contest and to JOHN for taking the pics. the contest will end the 30th at the Luxurious bbq. we had to push the date back due to the cancellation of our show. much love STREETLOW!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Drop_@Sep 5 2007, 01:29 PM~8721163
> *thanks......and dont forget not to waste your time with voting for me in the big daddy contest anymore....i dropped out do to a very unorginized contest....
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 5 2007, 03:07 PM~8721980
> *I don't blame you, it seems like there is never going to be an end to it. Just to let everyone know, StreetLow had nothing to do with the contest. One of our photographers was just taking pics for the homie at Big Daddy's Auto Parts.
> 
> Let Phil know, that he got down on Lil' Eddies interior, it looks real good.
> *



YES HE DID ...HE DID A BAD ASS JOB ON IT..1ST TIME MEETING HIM, KOOL ASS PERSON...STILL NV HIM THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 4 2007, 12:23 AM~8709177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you PHIL and DANIEL!!!!!!!!!!!from the HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Sep 5 2007, 02:47 PM~8722784
> *Thank you PHIL and DANIEL!!!!!!!!!!!from the HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!
> *




CAR IS LOOKING GREAT I KNOW EDDIE N CHAGO ENJOYED DA DAY :angel:


----------



## 61 Drop (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 5 2007, 01:07 PM~8721980
> *I don't blame you, it seems like there is never going to be an end to it. Just to let everyone know, StreetLow had nothing to do with the contest. One of our photographers was just taking pics for the homie at Big Daddy's Auto Parts.
> 
> Let Phil know, that he got down on Lil' Eddies interior, it looks real good.
> *


WE DEFINITLEY KNOW STREETLOW HAD NUTHING TO DO WITH IT! YOU GUYS ARE MORE ORGANIZED THAN THAT.LOL. 


AND EDDIES CAR CAME OUT SO GOOD!!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 916 Chic (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 4 2007, 02:12 PM~8713575
> *haha fuckin jess i bet he hasnt even looked at the pics yet.. :biggrin:
> 
> you will probably get them by the end of today or tomorrow..
> *




Ha ha. Yea, I'm still waiting on Jess. Here's one though:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916 Chic_@Sep 5 2007, 03:15 PM~8723464
> *Ha ha. Yea, I'm still waiting on Jess. Here's one though:
> 
> 
> ...


haha that slacker!!! 

Lookin gooooood!! :worship:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 5 2007, 12:07 PM~8721980
> *I don't blame you, it seems like there is never going to be an end to it. Just to let everyone know, StreetLow had nothing to do with the contest. One of our photographers was just taking pics for the homie at Big Daddy's Auto Parts.
> 
> Let Phil know, that he got down on Lil' Eddies interior, it looks real good.
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 12:05 PM~8712489
> *how was santa clara st? I did not make it    :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Where is my grandsons picture


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

....or blind! like i said,im just speakin up for my member seems how he dont have an account! its one thing to loose to a car in your catagory, but if you cant tell the difference between a hard top and a convertable you are stupid! :twak: but hey, whatever.



> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 5 2007, 12:57 AM~8718192
> *its all good ...i really aient mad .....show was definatly kool .... but in my opinion the judges where lacking ....or in my case ....missing in action
> *


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Sep 3 2007, 10:11 PM~8707452
> *You know what, maybe it is better if we do take you of our mailing list like you asked. We don't need your drama. All the homie was doing was trying to be cool with you by trying to offer you photo shoot because that is something we can control. Like we said, we don't have nothing to do with the judging, yeah we hire them, they have alot of experience in building cars & judging lowrider shows.  If your hard on cash, don't waste it to compete, use on fun liesure acitivites, then you might enjoy yourself & life a little more.
> *


 I think this was the best answer, most car builders dont know how to judge a bike. They cant tell you if you have a schwinn frame or a china!! They judge it as best as they can, and most of the time they choose the pretty bikes, the ones that catch there eye.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

tight show, street low always throws a tight show, thanks and much love to street low magazine. and thanks for the dinner money on the way home, i love em, cash for sweepstakes instead of a check, and they dont even harras u about your social security number like lowrider does, dam lowrider want to report your prize money as earnings lol that aint earnings, u put 80 thousand in your car to win 500 bucsk and they want to report that as earnings, lol im still in a negative lol i look forward to street low 08 season,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Sep 5 2007, 04:51 PM~8723779
> *Where is my grandsons picture
> *


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah we had fun throwing this one, it was hot but cool! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:12 PM~8746636
> *Yeah we had fun throwing this one, it was hot but cool! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:12 PM~8746636
> *Yeah we had fun throwing this one, it was hot but cool! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




NOT KISSING NOBODY'S ASS, BUT BEST SHOW I BEEN 2 THIS YEAR N I BEEN 2 A LOT OF SHOWS THIS YEAR :biggrin: 


PROPS 2 STREETLOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


TLECU, ART,NAOMI,ALICIA,PAUL.VINCE,EDDIE,PAULY,JOHN AND GIL  I HOPE I'M NOT MISSING ANYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Sep 7 2007, 10:03 PM~8743226
> *tight show, street low always throws a tight show, thanks and much love to street low magazine. and thanks for the dinner money on the way home, i love em, cash for sweepstakes instead of a  check, and they dont even harras u about your social security number like lowrider does, dam lowrider want to report your prize money as earnings lol that aint earnings, u put 80 thousand in your car to win 500 bucsk and they want to report that as earnings, lol im still in a negative lol i look forward to street low 08 season,
> *


damn 80 grand :0


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2007, 10:02 PM~8708988
> *CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT SINCE WE R COMPLAINING I WANT 2 COMPLAIN AGAIN WHY DO U GUYS ALLOWED THEM HYPHY FOOLS DRIVE AROUND WHILE DA SHOW IS GOING ON PINCHES PENDEJOS ALMOST RUNNED OVER A KID, THEY WERE LUCKY IT WAS NOT MY KID CUZ I WOULD OF BEEN IN JAIL RIGHT NOW  :biggrin:  PERO 4 REALS DA SHIT HAS 2 STOP BEFORE SOMEBODY GETS HURT OR THEY FUCK UP SOBODY'S RIDE  :angry:  :biggrin:  JUST MY .02 CENTS
> ...



x2 that is some bullshit.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 5 2007, 10:36 AM~8720753
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :0  :thumbsup:  :0  :thumbsup:  :0  :thumbsup:  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Sep 9 2007, 11:52 PM~8755779
> *x2  that is some bullshit.
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 8 2007, 10:57 PM~8749119
> *NOT KISSING NOBODY'S ASS, BUT BEST SHOW I BEEN 2 THIS YEAR N I BEEN 2 A LOT OF SHOWS THIS YEAR  :biggrin:
> PROPS 2 STREETLOW  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> TLECU, ART,NAOMI,ALICIA,PAUL.VINCE,EDDIE,PAULY,JOHN AND GIL    I HOPE I'M NOT MISSING ANYBODY  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 8 2007, 10:57 PM~8749119
> *NOT KISSING NOBODY'S ASS, BUT BEST SHOW I BEEN 2 THIS YEAR N I BEEN 2 A LOT OF SHOWS THIS YEAR  :biggrin:
> PROPS 2 STREETLOW  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> TLECU, ART,NAOMI,ALICIA,PAUL.VINCE,EDDIE,PAULY,JOHN AND GIL    I HOPE I'M NOT MISSING ANYBODY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x3


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

The Streetlow pictures are up on the site....

INEEDAFREAK.COM - ((( GO TO THE FREAKYTALEZ.COM SELECTION )))

Then click on events.... 

Also just up loaded 12 galleries in that section and browse around we have new freakz, modelz, and club eventz...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Sep 8 2007, 11:27 PM~8749223
> *damn 80 grand :0
> *




x2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 11 2007, 09:10 AM~8765454
> *The Streetlow pictures are up on the site....
> 
> INEEDAFREAK.COM - ((( GO TO THE FREAKYTALEZ.COM SELECTION )))
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Sep 7 2007, 09:03 PM~8743226
> *tight show, street low always throws a tight show, thanks and much love to street low magazine. and thanks for the dinner money on the way home, i love em, cash for sweepstakes instead of a  check, and they dont even harras u about your social security number like lowrider does, dam lowrider want to report your prize money as earnings lol that aint earnings, u put 80 thousand in your car to win 500 bucsk and they want to report that as earnings, lol im still in a negative lol i look forward to street low 08 season,
> *




If you have to claim the $500 as income then you can report the $75500 as a loss on your return.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Just uploaded a few more galleries.



Anyone eles have pics from the show?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 14 2007, 10:58 AM~8790646
> *Just uploaded a few more galleries.
> Anyone eles have pics from the show?
> *




I likes da pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

AND TEN YRS LATER HERE I COME WITH THE PICS HAHAHA










****










****










****










****


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****










****










****










****


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

****










****










****










****


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

NICE PIX'S


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2007, 09:58 AM~8720451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
OOOHHHH LLLLAAAWWDD!!


----------

